# Tante scuse a GATTUSO!!!



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
Un allenatore che nn capisce cose l equilibrio, un allenatore che nn sa far un cambio giusto, una squadra che nn sai mai cosa farà di sbagliato nei minuti che seguono, una squadra che nn ti da l impressione che possa vincere neanche con una provinciale!!!
Gattuso sei il mio idolo!!!
Forza milan....


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2019)

Ancora con Gattuso?

Ma parliamo di allenatori veri, per Dio.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2019)

Gattuso sarebbe a zero punti con sta squadra...

Con sto centrocampo il suo non gioco ci starebbe conducendo alla b.

La squadra è decisamente peggiorata


----------



## __king george__ (3 Novembre 2019)

tante scuse di cosa...di averlo fatto sedere sulla panchina del milan dopo che non lo chiamavano più manco in serie b? dai…

poi che anche dopo gattuso le cose non siano cambiate è fuori discussione….

resta il fatto che per me dovevamo andare avanti con Giampaolo almeno un altro po' per vari motivi ma vabè...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2019)

Ribadisco: chi vuole rivalutare Gattuso, vada a rivedere le partite della scorsa stagione. Come gioco non si discosta tanto dal Milan attuale


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Squadra dello scorso anno è arrivato 5 mettici hernandez,leao,bennacer,rebic,krunic avrebbe sicuramente fatto meglio, lo scorso anno nn cerano alternative ,questi giocatori nn sono scarsi sono gli allenatori che nn sono da milan avevamo sul 1 1 una situazione mentale e fisica migliore della Lazio e metti un 4 attaccante e poi un 5 e un solo centrocampista???invece di mettere un kessie a centrocampo che potevamo sfruttare la sua fisicità!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarebbe a zero punti con sta squadra...
> 
> Con sto centrocampo il suo non gioco ci starebbe conducendo alla b.
> 
> La squadra è decisamente peggiorata



abbiamo perso solo Bakayoko e Zapata/Abate x il resto 
abbiamo messo giocatori utili invece che giocatori non schierabili come Mortolivo-Bertolacci-J.Mauri 
qnd non vedo stra gran differenza.. solo che mentalmente e fisicamente siamo cotti


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Tutti elogiano gattuso o nn ci rendiamo conto???
O volete essere più bravi di un mondo intero sky mediaset rai che elogia Gattuso noi no è una pippa!!
Il 5 posto è un dato di fatto!!!
Ora dove siamo!!
Cmq sono andato troppo pesante con pioli spero le vinca tutte ma Gattuso adesso so quanto vale!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2019)

Tra un po' rimpiangeremo Giampollo e al prossimo allenatore rimpangeremo Padre Pioli.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po' rimpiangeremo Giampollo e al prossimo allenatore rimpangeremo Padre Pioli.



Ovvio.


----------



## Lambro (3 Novembre 2019)

Io rimpiango un po' anche Brocchi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarebbe a zero punti con sta squadra...



E' la squadra dell'anno scorso con delle alternative credibili se non te ne fossi accorto


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Novembre 2019)

Gattuso da richiamare subito. Stasera stesso. L'anno scorso almeno aveva messo a posto la difesa... qui facciamo acqua da tutte le parti!


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Novembre 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' la squadra dell'anno scorso con delle alternative credibili se non te ne fossi accorto



E l'anno scorso abbiamo avuto 7/8 infortuni...
Guttuso è giovane e sarà pure mediocre, ma se lo devo cambiare con un giampy,o pioli qualsiasi mi tengo lui cmq dai una continuità alla squadra che ha fatto 68 punti.
Lo dovevi cambiare se entravi in cl,con un "vero" allenatore..


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Squadra dello scorso anno è arrivato 5 mettici hernandez,leao,bennacer,rebic,krunic avrebbe sicuramente fatto meglio, lo scorso anno nn cerano alternative ,questi giocatori nn sono scarsi sono gli allenatori che nn sono da milan avevamo sul 1 1 una situazione mentale e fisica migliore della Lazio e metti un 4 attaccante e poi un 5 e un solo centrocampista???invece di mettere un kessie a centrocampo che potevamo sfruttare la sua fisicità!!!



Hernandes? Ma sei convinto che avrebbe giocato? E con Gattuso a difendere ad oltranza secondo te avrebbe davvero fatto meglio di RR?
Bennacer? Dico vuoi paragonarlo a quel muro di Bakaioko?
Rebic? Krunic?

Siamo decisamente peggiorati!! Senza contare che Piatek lo scorso anno ha avuto la classica stagione della vita.


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' la squadra dell'anno scorso con delle alternative credibili se non te ne fossi accorto



Prima cosa Manca Bakayoko...

Senza di lui il gioco di Gattuso va belle signore... finisco qui, perchè Hernandes non avrebbe mai giocato con Gattuso e Piatek senza la stagione della vita ciaoneeeee!

Non scherziamo, saremmo messi addirittura peggio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo perso solo Bakayoko e Zapata/Abate x il resto
> abbiamo messo giocatori utili invece che giocatori non schierabili come Mortolivo-Bertolacci-J.Mauri
> qnd non vedo stra gran differenza.. solo che mentalmente e fisicamente siamo cotti



Verissimo...mentalmente Gattuso era un top player, tra l'altro scusate ma devo dirlo anche se mai avrei pensato di doverlo dire Abate a questi Calabria e Conti che stiam vedendo gli piscia in testa facile facile...e ho detto tutto..io ho l'impressione che più che giocatori fondamentali abbiamo perso uomini fondamentali, vedo una squadra di smidollati senza leader e senza nessuno che gli tiri su la sveglia nè in campo nè in allenamento..


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Nn so voi mi dite di bakayoko ma cosa ha fatto nelle prime 15 partite??
Poi l ha messo nel suo ruolo ed è stata un altra cosa!!
Ma i punti nelle prime 15 partite lì facevamo lo stesso e la mentalita che Gattuso dava alla squadra si faceva punti nn ce ne sono di santi!!
Pioli si un bel gioco ma nn si vince cavoli queste partite Gattuso le vinceva ha vinto a Roma ha sempre mostrato carattere e con piu di 10 infortuni!!
E senza alternative la squadra era quadrata!!


----------



## Manue (3 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



Terzo a +8 sul quarto posto. 
Colpa anche sua se siamo in queste condizioni,
con la qualificazione Champions avremmo avuto tutt’altra situazione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Terzo a +8 sul quarto posto.



E la gente si lamentava anche allora, perché il terzo posto stava stretto ad una corazzata come il Milan.


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E la gente si lamentava anche allora, perché il terzo posto stava stretto ad una corazzata come il Milan.



E Gattuso ci ha preso da Montella eravamo a rischio retrocessione EUROPA LEAGUE 
1anno dal inizio 1 anno della nuova società 
1 PUNTO DALLA CHAMPIONS
Meritava o no di dare continuità???
A mio parere SI!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2019)

mamma mia chudiamo il 3d, anzi chiudiamo tutto il forum...


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Anche perché ora voglio dirvi una cosa 
Come sta giocando L inter di CONTE?
Bene o male o semplicemente vince e basta!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> E Gattuso ci ha preso da Montella eravamo a rischio retrocessione EUROPA LEAGUE
> 1anno dal inizio 1 anno della nuova società
> 1 PUNTO DALLA CHAMPIONS
> Meritava o no di dare continuità???
> A mio parere SI!!!!



Ovviamente sì, purtroppo* Maldini e Boban che evidentemente come dirigenti sono inadeguati* hanno pensato che questa squadra fosse fortissima, che Kessié non rendesse come Kanté per colpa di Gattuso, che Paqueta' e Piatek fossero due fenomeni e non era l'allenatore a far rendere bene i due giocatori, ma erano questi ultimi che vincevamo da soli le partite nonostante le direttive idiote dell'allenatore, che R.Rodriguez fosse un piccolo Marcelo "costretto a restare indietro a difendere dall'allenatore catenacciaro", che Conti fosse il nuovo Cafù ma non veniva schierato in quanto "troppo tecnico", che qualsiasi "allenatore col patentino" potesse farci fare 80 punti con un gioco spettacolare tutto pressing e baricentro alto e amenità varie.

Invece avrebbero dovuto confermarlo e prendere dei giocatori di esperienza, come aveva suggerito.


----------



## Ivan lancini (3 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sì, purtroppo* Maldini e Boban che evidentemente come dirigenti sono inadeguati* hanno pensato che questa squadra fosse fortissima, che Kessié non rendesse come Kanté per colpa di Gattuso, che Paqueta' e Piatek fossero due fenomeni e non era l'allenatore a far rendere bene i due giocatori, ma erano questi ultimi che vincevamo da soli le partite nonostante le direttive idiote dell'allenatore, che R.Rodriguez fosse un piccolo Marcelo "costretto a restare indietro a difendere dall'allenatore catenacciaro", che Conti fosse il nuovo Cafù ma non veniva schierato in quanto "troppo tecnico", che qualsiasi "allenatore col patentino" potesse farci fare 80 punti con un gioco spettacolare tutto pressing e baricentro alto e amenità varie.
> 
> Invece avrebbero dovuto confermarlo e prendere dei giocatori di esperienza, come aveva suggerito.



Bravissimo se ne é andato perche era provato ma per me torna lo spero e gennaio metterci dentro gente esperta callejon,pedrito,thiago silva,modric tutti a scadenza poi vorrei vedere Gattuso dove arriva con questi qua!!!


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Novembre 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Verissimo...mentalmente Gattuso era un top player, tra l'altro scusate ma devo dirlo anche se mai avrei pensato di doverlo dire Abate a questi Calabria e Conti che stiam vedendo gli piscia in testa facile facile...e ho detto tutto..io ho l'impressione che più che giocatori fondamentali abbiamo perso uomini fondamentali, vedo una squadra di smidollati senza leader e senza nessuno che gli tiri su la sveglia nè in campo nè in allenamento..



.


----------



## Goro (3 Novembre 2019)

Gattuso sta bene dove sta, affrontare ogni squadra come fosse il Real Madrid non ci ha portati comunque lontani...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Prima cosa Manca Bakayoko...
> 
> Senza di lui il gioco di Gattuso va belle signore... finisco qui, perchè Hernandes non avrebbe mai giocato con Gattuso e Piatek senza la stagione della vita ciaoneeeee!
> 
> Non scherziamo, saremmo messi addirittura peggio.



Bakayoko gioca nel Monaco quindicesimo con la peggiore difesa del campionato.


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tutti elogiano gattuso o nn ci rendiamo conto???
> O volete essere più bravi di un mondo intero sky mediaset rai che elogia Gattuso noi no è una pippa!!
> Il 5 posto è un dato di fatto!!!
> Ora dove siamo!!
> Cmq sono andato troppo pesante con pioli spero le vinca tutte ma Gattuso adesso so quanto vale!!



Seedorf aveva media da terzo posto, era primo allenatore di colore della serie A ma i media si schieravano con il "clan degli italiani" di cui a Gattuso va dato il merito di aver estirpato i rimasugli.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2019)

Ho sempre difeso Gattuso e oggi possiamo avere la certezza che non fosse quello scarso allenatore descritto da tanti.
Ci faceva vincere, giocavamo malissimo ma... non rischiavamo la serie B!
A chi dice che manca baka... ricordo che ora abbiamo theo, benaccer e Krunic in più. La rosa è migliorata e non poco! Voler ancora oggi non ammettere che Ringhio aveva capito tutto... per me è segno solo di incompetenza se non peggio.
Purtroppo però nn servirà a nulla. La stagione è finita oggi e forse solo Ibra potrebbe risollevarla. Ma senz altro ci sarà chi mi dirà: ma va ibra è vecchio... nn capisci nulla...


----------



## BB7 (4 Novembre 2019)

Grazie per avermi fatto ridere con questo post.


----------



## Ivan lancini (4 Novembre 2019)

Devo dire che pioli sta facendo vedere buone cose per via del impegno, ma vedere un milan buttare via le partite prima Lecce errore di conti,
Roma errore di calabria,
Adesso Lazio errore di duarte e soppratutto nn valorizzare l equilibrio!!
Vedo un pìatek motivato.
Vedo un hernandez imprendibile.
Oggi bennacer ha giocato bene.
Paqueta molto bene.
Insomma fino al gol del pareggio hanno giocato tutti bene!!
E perché mettere leao rompendo l equilibrio restando con solo due centrocampisti??
Dando alla Lazio il centrocampo???
Nn era meglio lasciare dentro paqueta e al massimo far entrate kessie dando fiato alla manovra?
Togliendo bennacer o krunic il gol arrivava eravamo più forti!!
Però con i se e con ma nn si va da nessuna parte ormai la partita è persa e ora abbiamo juve e Napoli un incubo??
Sulla carta si....


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarebbe a zero punti con sta squadra...
> 
> Con sto centrocampo il suo non gioco ci starebbe conducendo alla b.
> 
> La squadra è decisamente peggiorata



Ma peggiorata cosa zio latte??
Ma a parte quel somaro di Bakayoko cosa sarebbe cambiato rispetto ad un anno fa?
In più abbiamo Theo e Leao al posto di RR e Cutrone

Sono mesi che leggo che siamo peggiorati..ma io dico, il problema sono le partenze di Zapata e Abate per caso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



ciao core.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Gattuso e oggi possiamo avere la certezza che non fosse quello scarso allenatore descritto da tanti.
> Ci faceva vincere, giocavamo malissimo ma... non rischiavamo la serie B!
> A chi dice che manca baka... ricordo che ora abbiamo theo, benaccer e Krunic in più. La rosa è migliorata e non poco! Voler ancora oggi non ammettere che Ringhio aveva capito tutto... per me è segno solo di incompetenza se non peggio.
> Purtroppo però nn servirà a nulla. La stagione è finita oggi e forse solo Ibra potrebbe risollevarla. Ma senz altro ci sarà chi mi dirà: ma va ibra è vecchio... nn capisci nulla...



Nell'undici titolare la squadra è più o meno la stessa dell'anno scorso, senza Bakayoko ma con Theo.
Eppure i risultati sono peggiorati in modo drammatico, non di poco, questo è un dato di fatto che si tocca con mano come diceva Gattuso.
Su questo c'è poco da discutere.

Abbiamo una media punti che è la META' della gestione Gattuso, la bellezza di 6 sconfitte in 11 partite, la differenza mica è poca.

Sono state fatte tante tante valutazioni sbagliate, mi pare evidente, partendo dall'errore originale del voler addossare tutte le responsabilità su Gattuso e usarlo come caprio espiatorio, atteggiamento tipico delle società mediocri e dei perdenti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



La cazzimma ce l'avevamo, ok, ma avevamo anche bisogno di altro quest'anno.
Un'altra stagione di retropassaggi e possesso dentro l'area? No grazie. Vediamo di prendere un allenatore con un curriculum da Milan adesso per favore, che di esperimenti e/o allenatori da bassa classifica abbiamo le palle piene.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



Ancora non riuscite a capire che il problema è molto più a monte. Il problema è mentale, ed affligge non solo la squadra. I risultati sono peggiorati perché siamo malati, e come tutte le malattie, cominci a star male e poi vai verso il peggioramento.

Gattuso, con tutto il rispetto, adesso non allena nemmeno, perciò probabilmente il resto del mondo non lo vede bene come viene descritto.

Quindi cortesemente non andiamo a rivangare pessime gestioni che ci hanno visto fare catenaccio anni '60, e che hanno contribuito a renderci un'accozzaglia di giocatori senza nessuna motivazione. Una parte di responsabilità della nostra situazione ce la ha pure lui, come altri.


----------



## Manue (4 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma peggiorata cosa zio latte??
> Ma a parte quel somaro di Bakayoko cosa sarebbe cambiato rispetto ad un anno fa?
> In più abbiamo Theo e Leao al posto di RR e Cutrone
> 
> Sono mesi che leggo che siamo peggiorati..ma io dico, il problema sono le partenze di Zapata e Abate per caso?



La rosa non è peggiorata, 
ma le prestazioni dei singoli giocatori si.

Romagnoli, Musacchio, Calabria, Kessie, Paqueta, Suso, Piatek non sono allo stesso livello di prestazione dello scorso anno.

Sicuramente quando il tuo lavoro è per la maggior parte incentrato sul difendere e rintanarsi nella propria trequarti, 
nascondi i tuoi limiti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Novembre 2019)

Un discorso sensato e equilibrato secondo me è che effettivamente con la rosa attuale il gioco sporco e cattivo di Gattuso unito alle sue doti di motivatore e probabilmente anche a una certa capacità di gestire un ambiente che conosceva a menadito erano tali da far rendere il macinino per quanto può rendere.
Non è un top allenatore, uno a cui affidare un ciclo da vincitori di cl. Ma se si volesse perseguire tale strada, non è dall'allenatore che bisogna partire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> La rosa non è peggiorata,
> ma le prestazioni dei singoli giocatori si.
> 
> Romagnoli, Musacchio, Calabria, Kessie, Paqueta, Suso, Piatek non sono allo stesso livello di prestazione dello scorso anno.
> ...



Ah ecco...e allora semmai ammettiamo che sta squadra non può giocare a viso aperto perché ha grosse lacune


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Novembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora non riuscite a capire che il problema è molto più a monte. Il problema è mentale, ed affligge non solo la squadra. I risultati sono peggiorati perché siamo malati, e come tutte le malattie, cominci a star male e poi vai verso il peggioramento.
> 
> Gattuso, con tutto il rispetto, adesso non allena nemmeno, perciò probabilmente il resto del mondo non lo vede bene come viene descritto.
> 
> Quindi cortesemente non andiamo a rivangare pessime gestioni che ci hanno visto fare catenaccio anni '60, e che hanno contribuito a renderci un'accozzaglia di giocatori senza nessuna motivazione. Una parte di responsabilità della nostra situazione ce la ha pure lui, come altri.



sul discorso mentale sono perfettamente d'accordo.. il milan deve fare prima di tutto una rivoluzione di mentalità :

1) non possiamo avere giocatori da atalanta e pagarli il triplo (parlo di cartellino ma soprattutto di ingaggio) : quindi o compriamo giocatori da milan e li paghiamo da milan o compriamo giocatori da atalanta e li paghiamo da atalanta.

2) non si può partire tutti gli anni con aspettative , anzi , pretese tre livelli sopra al valore della rosa che abbiamo: giocatori e allenatori vivono ogni partita come l'ultima spiaggia, sempre, anche quando, come l'anno scorso le cose andavano anche benino.

3) Quello che in molti hanno notato : una squadra dirigenziale complicata, con competenze poco definite e costi esorbitanti. Soprattutto in cui non c'è nessuno con competenza,esperienza e capacità decisionale nel settore tecnico. Per assurdo, al di là delle scelte sbagliate, era meglio con MIrabelli/fassone : uno comprava e l'altro avallava (con risultati disastrosi, ma questa è un'altra storia).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nell'undici titolare la squadra è più o meno la stessa dell'anno scorso, senza Bakayoko ma con Theo.
> Eppure i risultati sono peggiorati in modo drammatico, non di poco, questo è un dato di fatto che si tocca con mano come diceva Gattuso.
> Su questo c'è poco da discutere.
> 
> ...



Dimenticate che il miglior Milan di Gattuso è stato con il miglior *Bonaventura* che abbiamo mai avuto. Dal suo infortunio eravamo rimasti a galla in zona champions perchè le altre non volevano vincere (a parte l'Atalanta che rimontava).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Prima cosa Manca Bakayoko...
> 
> Senza di lui il gioco di Gattuso va belle signore... finisco qui, perchè Hernandes non avrebbe mai giocato con Gattuso e Piatek senza la stagione della vita ciaoneeeee!
> 
> Non scherziamo, saremmo messi addirittura peggio.



Ok quindi hai la sfera magica dicendo che un terzino devastante non avrebbe giocato perché Gattuso è Gattuso ok, ne prendo atto


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

Questo topic dimostra in pieno, la nostra disastrosa situazione. Una società seria doveva ripartire da un allenatore d'esperienza ed un curriculum che parlava per se. Non da Gattuso, Giampaolo, Pioli ecc.


----------



## sacchino (4 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con Gattuso?
> 
> Ma parliamo di allenatori veri, per Dio.



Quali?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma peggiorata cosa zio latte??
> Ma a parte quel somaro di Bakayoko cosa sarebbe cambiato rispetto ad un anno fa?
> In più abbiamo Theo e Leao al posto di RR e Cutrone
> 
> Sono mesi che leggo che siamo peggiorati..ma io dico, il problema sono le partenze di Zapata e Abate per caso?



Guarda , è paradossale come situazione.
La rosa oggi è decisamente più forte rispetto alla sgangherata banda che allenava gattuso, ricordo addirittura che in alcune situzioni di emergenza non si arrivava ad 11 e che in panca avevamo i giocatori virtuali, come li definivo, e cioè mauri, montolivo e bertolacci.
Esiste un però , un però grosso come una casa, nei momenti delicati lo scorso anno ci siamo lettaralmente aggrappati a tre uomini che ora non ci sono più : baka, abate e zapata.
Lo so che a leggerli e a ripensarli fa impressione perchè mai li abbiamo reputati da milan però se siamo un pò lucidi dobbiamo riconoscere :
-lo scorso anno il titolare inamovibile delle difesa è stato romagnoli, al suo fianco si sono alternati, dividendosi le presenze in modo praticamente idendico, musacchio e zapata. Zapata ha giocato forse la miglior stagione della sua vita , stagione che non gli ha visto commettere grossi errori. Il colombiano ci ha donato poi la solità fisicità e la solita velocità nei recuperi disperati.
-abate si è alternato tra il ruolo di terzino e quello di centrale, ruolo quest'ultimo che ha ricoperto egregiamente stupendo quasi tutti. La velocità di ignazio nel lungo ci ha permesso di alzarci senza troppi affanni. Nel ruolo di terzino bloccato ha giocato partite diligenti.
-su baka credo non ci sia nemmeno nulla da dire. Ha preso letteralmente in mano il centrocampo. Con le sue caratteristiche, certo, ma lo ha fatto.

Oggi, un anno dopo, al posto di zapata abbiamo duarte, al posto di abate abbiamo calabria-conti e al posto di baka abbiamo bennacer.
Siamo molto migliorati in attacco, in mezzo al campo, nelle alternativa ma il PARADOSSO oggi è che nel ruolo di difensore centrale, terzino e centrocampista abbiamo perso qualcosa.
Le tre partenze che ho citato sono state clamorosamente sottovalutate.
Il milan avrebbe dovuto mettere alla porta biglia e conti e prendere un centrocampista centrale di livello e un terzino vero, come avrebbe dovuto prendere un centrale di difesa potente.
Il milan oggi è migliore di quello dello scorso anno tranne che in tre ruoli.
Non fosse solo per una questione di talento lo è per una questione di personalità ed esperienza che a questi livelli contano eccome.
Pensa come siamo messi male : rimpiangere abate, zapata e baka.
Succede anche questo quando sbagli le valutazioni.
Ieri zapata avrebbe magari sostituito musacchio in modo diverso, duarte invece pecca di esperienza e si vede.
Stesso discorso per bennacer e per conti che devono bruciare le tappe ma oggi non sono da milan.
I giocatori si faranno , i risultati arriveranno.
Il presente è una tragedia.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dimenticate che il miglior Milan di Gattuso è stato con il miglior *Bonaventura* che abbiamo mai avuto. Dal suo infortunio eravamo rimasti a galla in zona champions perchè le altre non volevano vincere (a parte l'Atalanta che rimontava).



La media di Gattuso è circa 1,75 punti a partita, in un anno e mezzo tra tutte le competizioni, con e senza Bonaventura, adesso è 1,18 punti a partita.

Parliamo di dati oggettivi non opinioni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Novembre 2019)

Il problema non è gattuso, Pioli o Giampaolo. Il problema è il burattinaio che ci comanda. Il problema è non l'aver preso Marotta quando era libero e successivamente non aver preso Conte.

Fine della nostra triste storia.


----------



## Manue (4 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco...e allora semmai ammettiamo che sta squadra non può giocare a viso aperto perché ha grosse lacune



Sono d'accordo...
su questo sono d'accordo, pensavo di si, ma mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Tobi (4 Novembre 2019)

io sono uno dei detrattori di gattuso, ma devo riconoscere anche i meriti della sua gestione:

1) Non abbiamo mai proposto un pressing alto perchè non abbiamo gente reattiva, lo disse pure in una conferenza che a lui fosse piaciuto giocare con il baricentro alto ma non era nelle caratteristiche dei giocatori. 

2)Con la squadra bassa, si evitavano le imbucate degli avversari, aiutando quindi soprattutto la linea difensiva a non doversi lasciare dietro 40 metri di campo

3) Quando si ripartiva in contropiede a parte i 3 attaccanti, l'unico che accompagnava l'azione era Kessie per le sue doti fisiche anche di recupero della posizione, quindi ad azione completata, la squadra non si trovava sbilanciata.

4) Si cercava la giocata prevalentemente sulla fascia proprio per evitare a palla persa di subire un attacco centrale. (Spesso la soluzione offensiva era palla tagliata sul secondo palo da Suso o da Calhanoglu)

Questo è merito suo. Poi che abbia buttato al vento la champions con 7 punti di vantaggio a poche giornate dalla fine, che il voler rimettere biglia contro Udinese e Parma , dirottando Bakayoko a mezz'ala, dopo le grandi prestazioni da mediano,ci costo 4 punti fondamentali (Facemmo 2 pareggi) e l'aver perso completamente la fiducia nella squadra dopo il Derby, su questo non è difendibile.

C'è da dire che Lui ha avuto in rosa Bakayoko, Giampaolo e Pioli no, questo giocatore era fondamentale per noi. Abbiamo tenuto quello sbagliato, ovvero Kessie


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io sono uno dei detrattori di gattuso, ma devo riconoscere anche i meriti della sua gestione:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo mai proposto un pressing alto perchè non abbiamo gente reattiva, lo disse pure in una conferenza che a lui fosse piaciuto giocare con il baricentro alto ma non era nelle caratteristiche dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Io al contrario tuo ho sempre sostenuto Gattuso ma trovo comunque la tua analisi quasi perfetta.
Trovo infatti abbia fatto 2 errori magari non gravissimi ma che poi purtroppo sono stati decisivi e cioè quelli già precisati da te: biglia titolare e conferenza stampa post derby in cui sembrava volesse dare le dimissioni.
Però non mi trovo d'accordo su baka.
Ora sembra che baka fosse un fenomeno grandioso, il nuovo messi.
Leggo in questo stesso post gente che scrive: sì ma abate e zapata hanno fatto la miglior stagione della loro vita o che dice: alcuni giocatori quest'anno non stanno rendendo!
Ma ditemi... far rendere al meglio i giocatori non è quel che deve fare un allenatore? Le stagioni ottime di zapata e abate non erano anche merito di Gattuso??? La difesa che prendeva pochi gol non era frutto di una impostazione tattica razionale e che si adattava alle reali possibilità dei nostri giocatori? E infine... questo per chi ancora parla di baka... dopo 3 o 4 partite deludenti lo avremmo tutti rispedito al Chelsea! Tutti!! L'unico a credere in lui fu proprio Gattuso... e ora al Monaco, a casa sua, Baka non sta rendendo come da noi! Perciò spero che si abbia l'onestà intellettuale di dire: sì vero, Baka è forte ma... molto merito lo ha avuto Gattuso che ha saputo gestirlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



Ma il non gioco di 18 mesi ce lo siamo già dimenticati? Ora, Rino ha sicuramente fatto il massimo ma non dimentichiamoci le orrende prestazioni e le vittorie 1-0 con 1 tiro in porta.


----------



## markjordan (4 Novembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non dimentichiamoci le orrende prestazioni e le vittorie 1-0 con 1 tiro in porta.


ora pagherei


----------



## Paolino (4 Novembre 2019)

Un allenatore buono si giudica anche quando lascia la squadra in mano ad un altro. Vedendo la situazione attuale per quel che mi riguarda il giudizio è ancor più negativo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io sono uno dei detrattori di gattuso, ma devo riconoscere anche i meriti della sua gestione:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo mai proposto un pressing alto perchè non abbiamo gente reattiva, lo disse pure in una conferenza che a lui fosse piaciuto giocare con il baricentro alto ma non era nelle caratteristiche dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



Bell'analisi, complimenti, soprattutto per quello che ti ho evidenziato in grassetto


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> E infine... questo per chi ancora parla di baka... dopo 3 o 4 partite deludenti lo avremmo tutti rispedito al Chelsea! Tutti!! L'unico a credere in lui fu proprio Gattuso... e ora al Monaco, a casa sua, Baka non sta rendendo come da noi! Perciò spero che si abbia l'onestà intellettuale di dire: sì vero, Baka è forte ma... molto merito lo ha avuto Gattuso che ha saputo gestirlo.



Gattuso fu *costretto* a mettere Baka perché grazie alla dea bendata quella pippazza di Biglia si infortunò. E proprio da lì che incominciammo a fare punti.


----------



## Aron (4 Novembre 2019)

A me di Gattuso non piacevano le conferenze stampa, la sua fissazione con Calhanoglu e l'imbrigliatura di Paquetà.
Ma oggi, a ragion veduta, il lavoro di Gattuso era stato migliore di quel che potesse sembrare. Maurizio Mosca avrebbe detto che _"Gattuso è uno che limita i danni."_

A Gattuso gli hanno pure fatto una guerra interna che ha condizionato l'intera stagione (soprattutto da Leonardo. L'unico vero grande errore di Leo per quanto mi riguarda). Inoltre Gattuso voleva aggiungere gente d'esperienza andando a scontrarsi con Gazidis (il quale se potesse richiarebbe Gattuso domani mattina).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Novembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma il non gioco di 18 mesi ce lo siamo già dimenticati? Ora, Rino ha sicuramente fatto il massimo ma non dimentichiamoci le orrende prestazioni e le vittorie 1-0 con 1 tiro in porta.



Concordo, che schifo vincere 1-0, meglio il calcio toda joya e toda beleza di Pioli grazie al quale prendiamo 2 goal a partita e siamo a +2 dalla quota salvezza.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Concordo, che schifo vincere 1-0, meglio il calcio toda joya e toda beleza di Pioli grazie al quale prendiamo 2 goal a partita e siamo a +2 dalla quota salvezza.



Si ma Con Gattuso io non riuscivo a guardare una partita dal nervosismo che mi prendeva. Sempre chiuso dietro, quando segnavamo un goal di nuovo subito tutti dietro. Una roba oscena... ripeto ieri abbiamo perso ma almeno mi sono divertito a guardare la partita. Tanto di obiettivi non ne abbiamo se non la salvezza a quanto sembra. Comunque quasi preferisco arrivare a un punto dalla retrocessione che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io sono uno dei detrattori di gattuso, ma devo riconoscere anche i meriti della sua gestione:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo mai proposto un pressing alto perchè non abbiamo gente reattiva, lo disse pure in una conferenza che a lui fosse piaciuto giocare con il baricentro alto ma non era nelle caratteristiche dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



A parte che uscimmo dall' EL in modo vergognoso. Ma il problema più grande era che partendo sempre con il 4-5-1 e aspettando l'avversario, quando si andava sotto addio recuperare... mancava la capacità di vincere le partite che contavano, come Milan Lazio e il derby, partite proprio buttate nel pattume. 
Mancava del tutto l'approccio propositivo offensivo e Giampaolo e Pioli hanno ereditato questa incapacità.
Lo stesso Gattuso ereditò una squadra malmessa da Montella e Montella idem da quello prima e via dicendo: il filo conduttore del Milan scadente di questi anni è nel 4-5-1 senza ali. Infatti ogni anno si è invocato il 4-4-2.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gattuso fu *costretto* a mettere Baka perché grazie alla dea bendata quella pippazza di Biglia si infortunò. E proprio da lì che incominciammo a fare punti.


E tornammo a perdere punti proprio quando panchinó Bakayoko per il rientrante Biglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gattuso fu *costretto* a mettere Baka perché grazie alla dea bendata quella pippazza di Biglia si infortunò. E proprio da lì che incominciammo a fare punti.



Questo è un aspetto che in pochi tirano fuori ma è stato determinante.
Fosse stato per Gattuso baka avrebbe giocato da mezz'ala. 
Il cambio modulo avvenne non per lungimiranza ma causa forza maggiore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è un aspetto che in pochi tirano fuori ma è stato determinante.
> Fosse stato per Gattuso baka avrebbe giocato da mezz'ala.
> Il cambio modulo avvenne non per lungimiranza ma causa forza maggiore.



Altra fake news, come la storia di Gattuso che non voleva schierare Halilovic in quanto "troppo tecnico".


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Altra fake news, come la storia di Gattuso che non voleva schierare Halilovic in quanto "troppo tecnico".



Fake news che il cambio modulo avvenne perchè indirizzato dal fato???
Mi pare fosse chiaro che gattuso amasse il 4-5-1 con tanto di mezze ali, modulo che difficilmente avrebbe potuto contemplare baka per via delle sue peculiarità tecniche.
E infatti il mister bacchettò anche il giocatore per via di errate posture nella ricezione palla linea-linea.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fake news che il cambio modulo avvenne perchè indirizzato dal fato???
> Mi pare fosse chiaro che gattuso amasse il 4-5-1 con tanto di mezze ali, modulo che difficilmente avrebbe potuto contemplare baka per via delle sue peculiarità tecniche.
> E infatti il mister bacchettò anche il giocatore per via di errate posture nella ricezione palla linea-linea.




Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, al biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, a Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione e a Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.

Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.

Se Gattuso deve giocare con Calabria e Jose Mauri a centrocampo perché sono tutti rotti e squalificati e perdiamo, allora il fato è irrilevante, perché homo faber fortunae suae. 

Sbaglio?


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Altra fake news, come la storia di Gattuso che non voleva schierare Halilovic in quanto "troppo tecnico".



Bè in verità Bakayoko fu messo centrale proprio per la mancanza di Biglia e per una situazione terribile di infermeria, a meno che la memoria non mi inganni.
Comunque idolatrare Gattuso è una roba bruttina, l'anno scorso ha proposto un calcio indecente, monco, con la squadra bloccata dietro con un 451 senza arte ne parte, che portò alla rovina Higuain.
Siamo arrivati ad un punto dall'Inter perchè la compagine di Spalletti è implosa per colpa dell'affaire Icardi, facendo un girone di ritorno pietoso (piu' nei risultati che nel gioco, perchè cmq era una squadra tambureggiante quando voleva, nettamente superiore a noi).

Quest'anno paghiamo tanti errori, tanti concetti sbagliati (per me il primo è il voler andare avanti di soli giovani con pochi vicino ai 30 e nemmeno tanto carismatici ,come Musacchio e Biglia, Bonaventura dopo l'infortunio è un mezzo ex giocatore ormai).
Andare avanti di soli giovinotti è una roba che non si puo' vedere, neanche l'Atalanta che si è affidata a gente espertissima dietro come Palomino e il sempre affidabile Masiello, al Papu davanti, ad Ilicic, e via discorrendo.
Un giusto mix è sempre la cosa giusta, soli giovani sei l'Empoli ed infatti retrocedi col calcio spensierato ma con l'incapacita' di leggere le partite che è classico del giovane con poca esperienza e poca concentrazione dentro la partita.
Gazidis ha fatto errori ipergalattici, di vario genere, ed ecco il risultato.
Anche QUEL Milan, quello della B sul campo, era infarcito di giovinotti che poi si sarebbero rivelati campioni di tutto ed addirittura uno tra i calciatori piu' forti della storia del calcio come Franz , Tassotti, un altro divenuto campione del mondo come Collovati, Evani Romano e tanti altri.
Attenzione, veramente Attenzione, perchè l'atteggiamento che ho visto da parte di Leao di Rebic appena entrati, il non sostituire mai gente che gioca malissimo la partita come Piatek Suso o Calabria, portano poi lo spogliatoio a perdere la bussola, a non avere riferimenti.
Usiamo tutti Conte come simbolo, ma è proprio così, lui appena vede che uno cala APPENA APPENA il rendimento in partita, lo cambia.
Ieri Inzaghi ha tolto Immobile che è stato autore di un grande primo tempo , al 55esimo.
Se vuoi tenere alta la tensione dentro lo spogliatoio devi fare capire che non è PERMESSO abbassare la guardia, invece da noi sembra un sambodromo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, col biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, con Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione, con Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.
> 
> Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.
> 
> Se Gattuso deve giocare con Calabria e Jose Mauri a centrocampo perché sono tutti rotti e squalificati e perdiamo, allora il fato è irrilevante, perché homo faber fortunae suae. Sbaglio?



Ma no, non volevo scatenare polemiche contro gattuso.
Hai franteso se la intendi in questo senso.
Io potevo anche non apprezzare il calcio di gattuso ma ho sempre riconosciuto che ha dato l'anima per la causa e per la nostra maglia.
L'ho amato alla follia come giocatore e gli sarò sempre grato.
Del resto ho sempre detto che ha fatto il massimo e pure di più.
L'unica cosa che non riusciranno mai a fare questi maledetti è farmi odiare i miei beniamini, che sia gattuso o che sia inzaghi.
Questo mai.
Nei miei ricordi più belli c'è ringhio e niente e nessuno potrà scalfire il mio affetto per ringhio.
Facevo solo riferimento a come l'uomo più importante dello scorso anno in mezzo al campo trovò spazio quasi per caso ma è doveroso sottolineare che sempre il caso ci privò di jack.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, al biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, a Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione e a Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.
> 
> Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.
> 
> ...



Se ti chiami Milan devi ambire a qualcosa di meglio del Milan di Gattuso.
A Rino do atto di aver capito che certi giocatori non potevano fare un gioco alto, perchè Suso e Calha non pressano con adeguatezza, perchè la difesa non dispone di elementi velocissimi (lo era Zapata), perchè il centrocampo con Kessie ha un elemento troppo anarchico tatticamente.
Ma vedere una squadra che non sapeva reagire, che non mostrava a volte segni di rabbia, che era tutto un veleno qui veleno là, anche no.
Rino andrebbe benissimo per squadre tipo il Bologna, come infatti Sinisa, gente che è capace di farsi seguire dalla squadra per empatia e carisma.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2019)

Inutile soffermarsi in lunghe analisi, Gattuso aveva semplicemente capito che con questa rosa non si poteva pretendere ne il baricentro alto, ne il pressing alto, nel il possesso palla barceloniano...squadra bassa, armi in spalla e avanti a fare la guerra...il risultato è stato un Milan brutto, ma efficace... quest'anno prima Giampaolo, poi Pioli, con una rosa migliorata (basta leggere il forum per sapere le opinioni da mesi) con gli innesti di Bennacer grande play davanti la difesa, Paquetà e Piatek da inizio stagione, Rebic vice campione del mondo, Theo devastante sulla fascia....stanno raccogliendo con il calcio propositivo briciole...

Non è che Gattuso sia un genio...semplicemente più di qualunque allenatore sia passato negli ultimi cinque anni aveva capito perfettamente i limiti di questa squadra ed in base a quelli ci aveva cucito un vestito si brutto, ma che almeno teneva caldo per l'inverno.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile soffermarsi in lunghe analisi, Gattuso aveva semplicemente capito che con questa rosa non si poteva pretendere ne il baricentro alto, ne il pressing alto, nel il possesso palla barceloniano...squadra bassa, armi in spalla e avanti a fare la guerra...il risultato è stato un Milan brutto, ma efficace... quest'anno prima Giampaolo, poi Pioli, con una rosa migliorata (basta leggere il forum per sapere le opinioni da mesi) con gli innesti di Bennacer grande play davanti la difesa, Paquetà e Piatek da inizio stagione, Rebic vice campione del mondo, Theo devastante sulla fascia....stanno raccogliendo con il calcio propositivo briciole...
> 
> Non è che Gattuso sia un genio...semplicemente più di qualunque allenatore sia passato negli ultimi cinque anni aveva capito perfettamente i limiti di questa squadra ed in base a quelli ci aveva cucito un vestito si brutto, ma che almeno teneva caldo per l'inverno.



Se proprio vogliamo fare le pulci a gattuso (non sarebbe nemmeno il caso visto che quel che è stato è stato) non dovremmo prendercela per quanto alzava la difesa ( del resto con quelle lumache che abbiamo non avrebbe potuto chiedere di più ) ma per come ha costruito una squadra dal baricentro basso senza avere gente capace poi di ribaltare il fronte offensivo.
Io mai ho giustificato ad esempio calha e suso da sotto punta e infatti se non erro il campionato lo abbiamo concluso con borini in fascia che non sarà neymar ma almeno attacca la profondità e il secondo palo.
Non sto dicendo che Borini titolare ci avrebbe fatto giocare un campionato di alto livello ma forse dietro calha e suso ci abbiamo perso troppo tempo e ne stiamo perdendo ancora oggi.
Queste folli gerarchie interne le abbiamo disegnate noi o,sarebbe meglio dire, le hanno disegnate i nostri allenatori.
Suso, paquetà, calha e compagnia bella tutti in campo appassionatamente non ci possono stare e ieri ci siamo ricascati : noi giochiamo per vincerla col 4-2-4 , la lazio gioca per non perderla con mosse più conservative e chi la vince??
La lazio.
Comunque che gattuso sia prettamente difensivista lo dice la sua carriera da allenatore, non lo abbiamo scoperto certo noi.
O è sfigato a beccare sempre club anemici in zona gol oppure c'è anche il suo zampino.
Il pisa chiudeva tutte le partite da 'under'.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no, non volevo scatenare polemiche contro gattuso.
> Hai franteso se la intendi in questo senso.
> Io potevo anche non apprezzare il calcio di gattuso ma ho sempre riconosciuto che ha dato l'anima per la causa e per la nostra maglia.
> L'ho amato alla follia come giocatore e gli sarò sempre grato.
> ...



Colpa mia sorry, ho interpretato male il tuo post.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Quest'anno paghiamo tanti errori, tanti concetti sbagliati (per me il primo è il voler andare avanti di soli giovani con pochi vicino ai 30 e nemmeno tanto carismatici ,come Musacchio e Biglia, Bonaventura dopo l'infortunio è un mezzo ex giocatore ormai).
> *Andare avanti di soli giovinotti è una roba che non si puo' vedere*, neanche l'Atalanta che si è affidata a gente espertissima dietro come Palomino e il sempre affidabile Masiello, al Papu davanti, ad Ilicic, e via discorrendo.
> Un giusto mix è sempre la cosa giusta, soli giovani sei l'Empoli ed infatti retrocedi col calcio spensierato ma con l'incapacita' di leggere le partite che è classico del giovane con poca esperienza e poca concentrazione dentro la partita.
> Gazidis ha fatto errori ipergalattici, di vario genere, ed ecco il risultato.
> ...




Concordo, per me infatti Gazidis è una sorta di Fassone un po' più bello esteticamente.

Il Milan NON sarà mai una scuola calcio. 

Nel Milan ci sono delle pressioni mediatiche e sportive sopra la media, è un mondo dove se giochi bene per due partite di fila sei un fenomeno, se non riesci ad esprimerti bene sei un bidone, un cesso, una meteora, una mezzetta, la squadra ha buttato soldi e devi liberarsi di te.

In un contesto del genere completamente schizofrenico, è difficilissimo per un calciatore essere equilibrato. Ci saranno dei momenti in cui verrai esaltato senza motivo e tutti di tratteranno come un fenomeno, ad altri in cui verrai considerato uno scarto genetico.ù

E' ancor più difficile se i dirigenti sono due fessi che giocano a nascondino, se l'allenatore è un povero parafulmine messo lì allo scopo di fungere da capro espiatorio, e se i proprietari non sanno nulla di calcio e non guardano neanche le partite. E in campo non c'è nemmeno un veterano che possa fare da chioccia a tutti questi ragazzi.

Un esempio lampante è dato da Paquetà, che dopo una partita insulsa come quella contro la SPAL si è messo a pubblicare post idioti su Instagram in cui faceva il fenomeno che si toglie i sassolini dalle scarpe contro l'ex allenatore, o da Leao che scriveva messaggi passivo aggressivi contro i suoi critici.




> Se ti chiami Milan devi ambire a qualcosa di meglio del Milan di Gattuso.
> A Rino do atto di aver capito che certi giocatori non potevano fare un gioco alto, perchè Suso e Calha non pressano con adeguatezza, perchè la difesa non dispone di elementi velocissimi (lo era Zapata), perchè il centrocampo con Kessie ha un elemento troppo anarchico tatticamente.
> Ma vedere una squadra che non sapeva reagire, che non mostrava a volte segni di rabbia, che era tutto un veleno qui veleno là, anche no.
> Rino andrebbe benissimo per squadre tipo il Bologna, come infatti Sinisa, gente che è capace di farsi seguire dalla squadra per empatia e carisma.



Io mi chiedo: ma non è che in questo momento storico, al Milan servisse un motivatore alla Sinisa/Gattuso piuttosto che un "maestro" come Giampaolo/Spalletti?

Se vedo Paquetà e Leao che si atteggiano come fenomeni dopo la partita contro la SPAL, Piatek che prova le giocate alla Lewandowski, Calabria a cui tremano le gambe e non riesce neanche a fare un passaggio di due metri, Calhanoglu che gioca una partita buona e tre indecenti, penso che al Milan serva un allenatore del genere.

Per me sarebbe stato meglio se avessero confermato e dato fiducia a Gattuso, riscattato Bennacer, preso T.Hernandez e acquistato un paio di attaccanti esterni di esperienza.
Poi, magari, più avanti col tempo, avremmo preso un allenatore più affermato.


L'anno scorso il gioco era bruttino?
Il problema è che la coperta è corta. Se giochi facendo difesa e contropiede, subisci 0 goal, ma poi riesci a creare poche azioni.
Se giochi in attacco, dietro lasci le praterie e ne prendi due a partita.

A me la partita di ieri ha fatto vomitare, sembravamo il Genoa di Andreazzoli, e infatti la Lazio facendo il compitino ce ne ha fatti 2. Idem la Roma. 
Mi ha riportato in mente il Milan di Montella, che faceva tanto possesso palla, poi a fine partita gli avversari esultavano per i tre punti guadagnati e noi ricevevamo delle pacche sulle spalle perché "almeno provavamo a giocare".

Se il bel gioco consiste nel fare tanto possesso palla, perdere e ricevere delle pacche sulle spalle perché "almeno tutti si sono divertiti", mi tengo il catenaccio, il contropiede, i 3 punti e i tifosi avversari che rosicano.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare le pulci a gattuso (non sarebbe nemmeno il caso visto che quel che è stato è stato) non dovremmo prendercela per quanto alzava la difesa ( del resto con quelle lumache che abbiamo non avrebbe potuto chiedere di più ) ma per come ha costruito una squadra dal baricentro basso senza avere gente capace poi di ribaltare il fronte offensivo.
> Io mai ho giustificato ad esempio calha e suso da sotto punta e infatti se non erro il campionato lo abbiamo concluso con borini in fascia che non sarà neymar ma almeno attacca la profondità e il secondo palo.
> Non sto dicendo che Borini titolare ci avrebbe fatto giocare un campionato di alto livello ma forse dietro calha e suso ci abbiamo perso troppo tempo e ne stiamo perdendo ancora oggi.
> Queste folli gerarchie interne le abbiamo disegnate noi o,sarebbe meglio dire, le hanno disegnate i nostri allenatori.
> ...



Gattuso per restare chiedeva 3-4 giocatori di esperienza, personalità e con le giuste caratteristiche PER IL SUO CALCIO...quando ha capito che il mercato sarebbe stato quello che poi è stato, se n'è andato... Gattuso poteva piacere o meno, ma una cosa era certa, dopo un anno e mezzo aveva spiegato perfettamente cosa serviva a questa squadra....abbiamo fatto al contrario....


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gattuso per restare chiedeva 3-4 giocatori di esperienza, personalità e con le giuste caratteristiche PER IL SUO CALCIO...quando ha capito che il mercato sarebbe stato quello che poi è stato, se n'è andato... Gattuso poteva piacere o meno, ma una cosa era certa, dopo un anno e mezzo aveva spiegato perfettamente cosa serviva a questa squadra....abbiamo fatto al contrario....



Su questo non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.
Io il mister l'ho visto molto provato e stressato a fine campionato.
Magari ha lasciato solo perchè troppo coinvolto.
Gattuso con leao , rebic e theo andava a nozze. Finalmente avrebbe avuto la gamba che invocava.
Gli sarebbe servito giusto un centrocampista.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si ma Con Gattuso io non riuscivo a guardare una partita dal nervosismo che mi prendeva. Sempre chiuso dietro, quando segnavamo un goal di nuovo subito tutti dietro. Una roba oscena... ripeto ieri abbiamo perso ma almeno mi sono divertito a guardare la partita. Tanto di obiettivi non ne abbiamo se non la salvezza a quanto sembra. Comunque quasi preferisco arrivare a un punto dalla retrocessione che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso.



.


----------



## Zenos (4 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con Gattuso?
> 
> Ma parliamo di allenatori veri, per Dio.



.


----------



## sunburn (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque che gattuso sia prettamente difensivista lo dice la sua carriera da allenatore, non lo abbiamo scoperto certo noi.
> O è sfigato a beccare sempre club anemici in zona gol oppure c'è anche il suo zampino.
> Il pisa chiudeva tutte le partite da 'under'.


Beh, ha sempre allenato squadre a dir poco scalcinate... L'anno scorso nelle prime 10, cioè prima degli infortuni di Biglia e Bonaventura, facemmo 20 gol subendone 14. Dopo quei due infortuni, ci siamo rintanati in difesa e il resto lo sappiamo. Quindi, qual è la filosofia di Gattuso? Boh.
Concordo sul resto. Aggiungo solo che l'infortunio di Bonaventura è stata una mazzata perché, pur con tutti gli altri limiti che conosciamo, era l'unico centrocampista(e, forse, l'unico in rosa) ad avere un minimo di tempismo negli inserimenti. E, infatti, l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio ha fatto 3 gol in 8 partite. Senza contare che un centrocampista con quelle caratteristiche apre maggiori spazi anche per gli altri. La cosa che dà fastidio è che ci sarebbe bastato un centrocampista alla Bonaventura(avessi detto!) a gennaio per arrivare quarti.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, ha sempre allenato squadre a dir poco scalcinate... L'anno scorso nelle prime 10, cioè prima degli infortuni di Biglia e Bonaventura, facemmo 20 gol subendone 14. Dopo quei due infortuni, ci siamo rintanati in difesa e il resto lo sappiamo. Quindi, qual è la filosofia di Gattuso? Boh.
> Concordo sul resto. Aggiungo solo che l'infortunio di Bonaventura è stata una mazzata perché, pur con tutti gli altri limiti che conosciamo, era l'unico centrocampista(e, forse, l'unico in rosa) ad avere un minimo di tempismo negli inserimenti. E, infatti, l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio ha fatto 3 gol in 8 partite. Senza contare che un centrocampista con quelle caratteristiche apre maggiori spazi anche per gli altri. La cosa che dà fastidio è che ci sarebbe bastato un centrocampista alla Bonaventura(avessi detto!) a gennaio per arrivare quarti.



Bastava un esterno sinistro a gennaio che Gattuso aveva chiesto a Leonardo che invece gli ha comprato un inutilissimo trequartista. Leonardo è veramente uno dei pochi deve chiedere scusa a Gattuso, non noi.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, al biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, a Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione e a Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.
> 
> Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, al biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, a Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione e a Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.
> 
> Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.
> 
> ...



Su Gattuso non c'è mai stato equilibrio. Si divide tra chi lo attacca e chi lo difende.

Ma il tempo è galantuomo e il campo parla per tutti. Basta vedere i risultati di Montella prima di Gattuso e quelli di Giampaolo e Pioli dopo per capire il contributo, fin troppo chiaro, che Gattuso ha dato in un anno e mezzo.

Poi di fronte all'evidenza non resta che aggrapparsi alla fortuna come estrema giustificazione.

C'è una differenza tale nella media punti, nei goal fatti e subito, nella posizione in classifica che è quasi assurdo pure discuterne.
Senza considerare poi che ha allenato la prima stagione subentrando in corsa, la seconda con il cambio di proprietà e il mercato improvvisato in dieci giorni.


----------



## Masanijey (4 Novembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si ma Con Gattuso io non riuscivo a guardare una partita dal nervosismo che mi prendeva. Sempre chiuso dietro, quando segnavamo un goal di nuovo subito tutti dietro. Una roba oscena... ripeto ieri abbiamo perso ma almeno mi sono divertito a guardare la partita. Tanto di obiettivi non ne abbiamo se non la salvezza a quanto sembra. *Comunque quasi preferisco arrivare a un punto dalla retrocessione che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso*.



Eh vabbè, qui si racchiude un po' il senso di questo dibattito, che non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere vista l'evidenza dei fatti, e permettimi, anche un po' di coggiutaggine, faziosità e incompetenza calcistica.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si ma Con Gattuso io non riuscivo a guardare una partita dal nervosismo che mi prendeva. Sempre chiuso dietro, quando segnavamo un goal di nuovo subito tutti dietro. Una roba oscena... ripeto ieri abbiamo perso ma almeno mi sono divertito a guardare la partita. Tanto di obiettivi non ne abbiamo se non la salvezza a quanto sembra. Comunque quasi preferisco arrivare a un punto dalla retrocessione che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso.



Aspe aspe aspe... cioè ora invece riesci a guardarle le nostre partite??? Se ci riesci sei un eroe...


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque chissà come mai nessuno parla di "forza maggiore" con riferimento all'arbitraggio vergognoso contro la Roma, la Juve e la Sampdoria, ai primi 3 mesi in cui giocavamo con 7 infortunati, al biscotto tra Juventus e Atalanta, a Paqueta' che si rompe durante Udinese-Milan, con Bonaventura out per tutta la stagione e a Caputo che sbaglia due goal già fatti contro l'Inter nell'ultima partita di campionato.
> 
> Se Gattuso schiera Bakayoko al posto di Biglia, è un fortunato miracolato dal fato.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo. Si meritano pioli e Giampaolo... però uffa ce li becchiamo anche noi...


----------



## Sam (4 Novembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si ma Con Gattuso io non riuscivo a guardare una partita dal nervosismo che mi prendeva. Sempre chiuso dietro, quando segnavamo un goal di nuovo subito tutti dietro. Una roba oscena... ripeto ieri abbiamo perso ma almeno mi sono divertito a guardare la partita. Tanto di obiettivi non ne abbiamo se non la salvezza a quanto sembra. Comunque quasi preferisco arrivare a un punto dalla retrocessione che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso.



No, ma sei serio?
Ora, lungi da me difendere Gattuso. Non l'ho mai apprezzato come allenatore, e continuo a pensare che come allenatore fosse calcisticamente ignorante tanto quanto lo era stato da giocatore. Con la differenza che da calciatore, palleggiava con gente del calibro di Pirlo e Seedorf. Da allenatore al massimo poteva far fare due palleggi a quel ciabattone di Kessié.

Fatta questa doverosa premessa... stai davvero dicendo che preferisci vedere lo scempio di quest'anno, con una squadra che rischia davvero di andare in Serie B, con la squadra dell'anno scorso, che bene o male portava a casa i punti ed è arrivata ad un soffio dalla CL?

Cavolo, siamo davvero diventati perdenti nell'animo in questo forum. Ma non era Milan World? Adesso è il Napoli World? Siamo già arrivati a urlare: "siamo i vincitori dello scudetto degli onesti"?

Poi per carità, godetevi pure lo spettacolo di questo calcio champagne (e che champagne, ragazzi! Manco il Barcellona fa meglio di noi). Però non piangete quando finiremo a fare il Derby della Madonnina col Monza, mentre i nostri cugini interisti si rialzano sempre più, stagione dopo stagione.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso non c'è mai stato equilibrio. Si divide tra chi lo attacca e chi lo difende.
> 
> Ma il tempo è galantuomo e il campo parla per tutti. Basta vedere i risultati di Montella prima di Gattuso e quelli di Giampaolo e Pioli dopo per capire il contributo, fin troppo chiaro, che Gattuso ha dato in un anno e mezzo.
> 
> ...



premesso che a gattuso dal punto di vista dei risultati si può dire poco e infatti io non ho mai avuto da ridire su quello, già che ci siamo sfatiamo pure il mito del disastro precedente di montella. media punti complessiva di montella al milan 1,71 su 64 partite, gattuso 1,72 su 83 partite. secondo me il problema di gattuso (e penso che lo abbia pensato anche la società) è che "valorizzava" poco i giocatori per quello che serviva a noi, per fare un certo tipo di discorso. io ho sempre pensato che giampaolo quest'anno avrebbe fatto meno punti di gattuso. ne ero sicuro. ma mi aspettavo in cambio una roba tipo la sampdoria di questi anni, magari con la stessa discontinuità. ovviamente col senno di poi è stata una decisione disastrosa perchè se non fai manco un punto e stai nella parte destra della classifica non valorizzerai mai nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> premesso che a gattuso dal punto di vista dei risultati si può dire poco e infatti io non ho mai avuto da ridire su quello, già che ci siamo sfatiamo pure il mito del disastro precedente di montella. media punti complessiva di montella al milan 1,71 su 64 partite, gattuso 1,72 su 83 partite. secondo me il problema di gattuso (e penso che lo abbia pensato anche la società) è che "valorizzava" poco i giocatori per quello che serviva a noi, per fare un certo tipo di discorso. io ho sempre pensato che giampaolo quest'anno avrebbe fatto meno punti di gattuso. ne ero sicuro. ma mi aspettavo in cambio una roba tipo la sampdoria di questi anni, magari con la stessa discontinuità. ovviamente col senno di poi è stata una decisione disastrosa perchè se non fai manco un punto e stai nella parte destra della classifica non valorizzerai mai nulla.



La media punti di Montella a cui mi riferisco è ovviamente quella della medesima stagione, non la precedente fatta con una rosa radicalmente diversa dove un confronto non avrebbe senso.

Montella, esclusi i preliminari giocati com squadre impresentabili, ha fatto 8 vittorie, 4 pareggi e ben 6 sconfitte, 28 punti in 18 partite, dunque media di 1,55.

Diciamo le cose come stanno: dalla rivoluzione cinese in poi, escluso l'anno e mezzo di Gattuao, siamo sempre stati nella metà destra della classifica. 

E sul piano individuale è pure peggio, ragionando nei termini speculativi di Elliott.
Uno come Romagnoli, nella mezza stagione di Montella pareva un ubriaco, per non parlare di quello che sta combinando quest'anno. La stagione scorsa è tornato in nazionale oltre ad avere le migliori statistiche della sua carriera. Come lui molti altri.

Per ora sono state fatte valutazioni decisamente errate, c'è poco da fare purtroppo. Che stanno portando il Milan sempre più giù nel baratro.

Da Giampaolo mi aspettavo di più anche io ma che avrebbe avuto enormi difficoltà anche, perché questa rosa non è fatta per lui né tantomeno per giocare bene. Se pensiamo di vincere giocando bene le perdiamo tutte in serie A.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Novembre 2019)

Io non l'ho odiato l'anno scorso come facevano in tanti, ma sicuramente l'ho criticato diverse volte per formazioni o cambi sbagliati.

Alla fine se non fosse stato per quei punticini persi contro Parma o Udinese o Frosinone...a quest'ora stavamo tutti in un altra situazione....noi tifosi, la squadra, la presidenza, i dirigenti.....tutti

Profonda tristezza


----------



## uolfetto (5 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La media punti di Montella a cui mi riferisco è ovviamente quella della medesima stagione, non la precedente fatta con una rosa radicalmente diversa dove un confronto non avrebbe senso.
> 
> Montella, esclusi i preliminari giocati com squadre impresentabili, ha fatto 8 vittorie, 4 pareggi e ben 6 sconfitte, 28 punti in 18 partite, dunque media di 1,55.
> 
> ...



però mo non mettiamoci a fare i segmentini pure con gli allenatori. se vogliamo dare un giudizio nel complesso la situazione è quella: montella 1,71 e gattuso 1,72. entrambi temo un altro pianeta rispetto a come siamo messi adesso. di sicuro romagnoli e gli altri giocatori difensivi sono quelli che beneficiavano maggiormente di una valorizzazione con gattuso e ora come ora invece nemmeno quello. a questo punto faccio una considerazione amara, se questa squadra nemmeno inserendo 4 o 5 giocatori in una sessione di mercato può permettersi almeno di provare a giocare in una maniera un po' diversa vuol dire che siamo destinati veramente ad altri 3/4 anni di mediocrità su tutto fino a mandare ogni giocatore in scadenza e sostituirlo con uno che permetta qualcosa di nuovo. sempre ovviamente che tutto questo lavoro venga pianificato per tempo.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Novembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però mo non mettiamoci a fare i segmentini pure con gli allenatori. se vogliamo dare un giudizio nel complesso la situazione è quella: montella 1,71 e gattuso 1,72. entrambi temo un altro pianeta rispetto a come siamo messi adesso. di sicuro romagnoli e gli altri giocatori difensivi sono quelli che beneficiavano maggiormente di una valorizzazione con gattuso e ora come ora invece nemmeno quello. a questo punto faccio una considerazione amara, se questa squadra nemmeno inserendo 4 o 5 giocatori in una sessione di mercato può permettersi almeno di provare a giocare in una maniera un po' diversa vuol dire che siamo destinati veramente ad altri 3/4 anni di mediocrità su tutto fino a mandare ogni giocatore in scadenza e sostituirlo con uno che permetta qualcosa di nuovo. sempre ovviamente che tutto questo lavoro venga pianificato per tempo.



Non è fare segmentini, è confrontare le mele con le mele e le pere con le pere.

La seconda stagione di Montella la media era 1,5 se si escludono le vittorie nei preliminari, con ben 6 sconfitte in 18 partite. Altrimenti la media reale fosse stata 1,71 sarebbe rimasto dove era, non esonerato, a furor di popolo tra l'altro.

Riguardo al gioco, a tutti piacerebbe attaccare, dare spettacolo e vincere. Ma la nostra squadra ha bisogno di certezze, di riferimenti fissi, anche tatticamente. Bisogna prima di tutto avere compattezza, essere ben organizzati, in modo da dare riferimenti al gruppo che è acerbo e con poca personalità. 
Questa era la chiave della gestione Gattuso e il motivo dei 68 punti.
L'errore di base è la presunzione di creare prima che ci siano i presupposti.
Con questa mentalità le perdiamo tutte, mi pare evidente.

Molti degli attuali andranno via a fine stagione, su questo scommetto. Diversi già a gennaio. Perché hanno deluso a sufficienza.

Se garantissero che ci attendono solo 3 anni di mediocrità ci metterei subito la firma.


----------



## vannu994 (5 Novembre 2019)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, ma sei serio?
> Ora, lungi da me difendere Gattuso. Non l'ho mai apprezzato come allenatore, e continuo a pensare che come allenatore fosse calcisticamente ignorante tanto quanto lo era stato da giocatore. Con la differenza che da calciatore, palleggiava con gente del calibro di Pirlo e Seedorf. Da allenatore al massimo poteva far fare due palleggi a quel ciabattone di Kessié.
> 
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa... stai davvero dicendo che preferisci vedere lo scempio di quest'anno, con una squadra che rischia davvero di andare in Serie B, con la squadra dell'anno scorso, che bene o male portava a casa i punti ed è arrivata ad un soffio dalla CL?
> ...



Ragazzi ovvio che non preferisco realmente arrivare a due punti dalla retrocessione. Era una provocazione, con la Spal ho visto una delle più brutte partite di calcio che ricordi, una roba imbarazzante. Era per dire che il Calcio di Gattuso mi era particolarmente indigesto, non riuscivo a guardare una partita senza sbottare. Comunque si, con la Lazio al di là degli errori individuali e delle scelte del mister mi sono almeno divertito a guardare la partita... come avevo già scritto ieri probabilmente il fatto che mi sia divertito è figlio della mediocrità che abbiamo raggiunto e di quanto poco siamo abituati a vedere parvenze di calcio giocato. 
Per gli altri, rilassatevi, non prendete tutto quanto alla lettera e leggete bene...


----------



## vannu994 (5 Novembre 2019)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, ma sei serio?
> Ora, lungi da me difendere Gattuso. Non l'ho mai apprezzato come allenatore, e continuo a pensare che come allenatore fosse calcisticamente ignorante tanto quanto lo era stato da giocatore. Con la differenza che da calciatore, palleggiava con gente del calibro di Pirlo e Seedorf. Da allenatore al massimo poteva far fare due palleggi a quel ciabattone di Kessié.
> 
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa... stai davvero dicendo che preferisci vedere lo scempio di quest'anno, con una squadra che rischia davvero di andare in Serie B, con la squadra dell'anno scorso, che bene o male portava a casa i punti ed è arrivata ad un soffio dalla CL?
> ...



Ti aiuto. Ho scritto che mi sono divertito a vedere la partita con la Lazio, non tutte le partite. Ho anche scritto che *quasi* preferisco far schifo giocando come con la Lazio che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso. Era una provocazione, perché per me il calcio è divertimento, se devo innervosirmi anche quando vinciamo è un problema. Per il resto hai montato un discorso di 20 righe che niente hanno a che fare con il mio pensiero


----------



## vannu994 (5 Novembre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, qui si racchiude un po' il senso di questo dibattito, che non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere vista l'evidenza dei fatti, e permettimi, anche un po' di coggiutaggine, faziosità e incompetenza calcistica.



Ripeto anche a te. Era una provocazione, ti posso dar ragione sulla coCCiutaggine, non lo nego gattuso in panchina mi era particolarmente indigesto, nonostante ciò a differenza di molti l’ho comunque sostenuto, come ho fatto con Giampaolo è come farò con Pioli (l’unico con cui non ce l’ho fatta è Brocchi). Per il resto se riesci a darmi dell’incompetente in termini calcistici per una provocazione mi inchino, perché probabilmente sto scrivendo a Marianella. Comunque basta, hai ragione è un dibattito che non dovrebbe neanche esistere e a cui stiamo dando eccessivamente spago. Torniamo a parlare di calcio.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2019)

Perché il 5 novembre 2019 c'è gente che ancora parla di Gattuso? Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo non serve aggiungerne un altro.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è fare segmentini, è confrontare le mele con le mele e le pere con le pere.
> 
> La seconda stagione di Montella la media era 1,5 se si escludono le vittorie nei preliminari, con ben 6 sconfitte in 18 partite. Altrimenti la media reale fosse stata 1,71 sarebbe rimasto dove era, non esonerato, a furor di popolo tra l'altro.
> 
> ...



dici che molti andranno via a fine stagione e diversi a gennaio. ma chi se li piglia? non hai visto che questa estate non abbiamo venduto nessuno? se lo pensi veramente mi ridai speranza. magari.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché il 5 novembre 2019 c'è gente che ancora parla di Gattuso? Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo non serve aggiungerne un altro.



Easy, perchè ci avete fatto passare per innamorati di Gattuso, facendoci due palle grosse come il Duomo e trattandoci come "idioti" con battutine e illazioni varie, quando invece di Gattuso ce ne fregava meno di niente.

Semplicemente ci vedevamo lungo e avevamo capito quali erano i problemi del Milan, alidlà dei limiti che poteva o non poteva avere Mr. Veleno.

Perchè ci avete detto che Gattuso era *IL MALUS* del Milan.

Risultato: è stata la migliore stagione degli ultimi 10 anni, oggi si parla di fare punti per non retrocedere.

Stacce, avevate torto marcio.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2019)

Gattuso è stato uno dei malus, non il solo ovviamente, mi sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto il contrario. Poi lasciatemi dire una cosa per i Gattusiani, probabilmente vi siete ringalluzziti perché dall'epoca dei cinesi è forse l'unica mezza cosa che avete preso. Ci sta dopo anni di previsioni mai beccate,una volta tanto prenderne una è pura statistica. Il problema è che siete talmente accecati da sta storia che ancora non avete capito dopo non so quanto tempo che chi non voleva la riconferma di Mr Veleno non è perché ce l'avesse con Gattuso o perché volesse Giampaolo, semplicemente si voleva un allenatore di un certo livello. Gli stessi che non volevamo Gattuso non volevamo nemmeno Giampaolo. Eppure sembra che i Gattusiani questa cosa non la vogliono capire. Mi dispiace per loro. La loro unica gioia è rappresentata da un allenatore che al momento si occupa di gestire una pescheria ed un ristorante a Gallarate. Però....tutto sommato poteva andare peggio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Novembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso è stato uno dei malus, non il solo ovviamente, mi sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto il contrario. Poi lasciatemi dire una cosa per i Gattusiani, probabilmente vi siete ringalluzziti perché dall'epoca dei cinesi è forse l'unica mezza cosa che avete preso. Ci sta dopo anni di previsioni mai beccate,una volta tanto prenderne una è pura statistica. Il problema è che siete talmente accecati da sta storia che ancora non avete capito dopo non so quanto tempo che chi non voleva la riconferma di Mr Veleno non è perché ce l'avesse con Gattuso o perché volesse Giampaolo, semplicemente si voleva un allenatore di un certo livello. Gli stessi che non volevamo Gattuso non volevamo nemmeno Giampaolo. Eppure sembra che i Gattusiani questa cosa non la vogliono capire. Mi dispiace per loro. La loro unica gioia è rappresentata da un allenatore che al momento si occupa di gestire una pescheria ed un ristorante a Gallarate. Però....tutto sommato poteva andare peggio.



in compenso ci sono gli antigattusiani, che dicevano che una seggiola al suo posto avrebbe fatto fare 20 punti di più alla squadra. Si è visto.... e non sono un gattusiano.
Anche a me piacerebbe dare via la Bindi e avere Belen al suo posto... purtroppo non è possibile. Pioli e Giampalolo sono due allenatori 'normali' e si sta vedendo cosa stanno facendo. Certo , ci fosse Guardiola.....


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso è stato uno dei malus, non il solo ovviamente, mi sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto il contrario. Poi lasciatemi dire una cosa per i Gattusiani, probabilmente vi siete ringalluzziti perché dall'epoca dei cinesi è forse l'unica mezza cosa che avete preso. Ci sta dopo anni di previsioni mai beccate,una volta tanto prenderne una è pura statistica. Il problema è che siete talmente accecati da sta storia che ancora non avete capito dopo non so quanto tempo che chi non voleva la riconferma di Mr Veleno non è perché ce l'avesse con Gattuso o perché volesse Giampaolo, semplicemente si voleva un allenatore di un certo livello. Gli stessi che non volevamo Gattuso non volevamo nemmeno Giampaolo. Eppure sembra che i Gattusiani questa cosa non la vogliono capire. Mi dispiace per loro. La loro unica gioia è rappresentata da un allenatore che al momento si occupa di gestire una pescheria ed un ristorante a Gallarate. Però....tutto sommato poteva andare peggio.



no no, per favore. Abbi almeno il coraggio per carità.

Gattuso era il Malus, che anche mia nonna con l' alzhaimer avrebbe fatto piu' punti, l' hai scritto 300 volte.

Hai sprecato inchiostro digitale per un anno interno, stop. 

Non devi offenderti, capita a me e capita anche a tutti gli altri su altri argomenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> no no, per favore. Abbi almeno il coraggio per carità.
> 
> Gattuso era il Malus, che anche mia nonna con l' alzhaimer avrebbe fatto piu' punti, l' hai scritto 300 volte.
> 
> ...



Certo, con un allenatore vero che era qui da quasi due anni come Gattuso sono convintissimo che saremmo andati in Champions visto il vantaggio accumulato che ricordo fosse di addirittura 11 punti sull'atalanta e 4 sull'inter. Dai basta insultare l'intelligenza delle persone. Ti avevo pure detto in tempi non sospetti che avremmo fatto peggio dell'anno scorso, se ricordi, e tu sostenevi il contrario. Siamo più deboli. È un dato di fatto.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Novembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso è stato uno dei malus, non il solo ovviamente, mi sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto il contrario. Poi lasciatemi dire una cosa per i Gattusiani, probabilmente vi siete ringalluzziti perché dall'epoca dei cinesi è forse l'unica mezza cosa che avete preso. Ci sta dopo anni di previsioni mai beccate,una volta tanto prenderne una è pura statistica. Il problema è che siete talmente accecati da sta storia che ancora non avete capito dopo non so quanto tempo che chi non voleva la riconferma di Mr Veleno non è perché ce l'avesse con Gattuso o perché volesse Giampaolo, semplicemente si voleva un allenatore di un certo livello. Gli stessi che non volevamo Gattuso non volevamo nemmeno Giampaolo. Eppure sembra che i Gattusiani questa cosa non la vogliono capire. Mi dispiace per loro. La loro unica gioia è rappresentata da un allenatore che al momento si occupa di gestire una pescheria ed un ristorante a Gallarate. Però....tutto sommato poteva andare peggio.



Mi pare un bel rigiramento di frittata.

Ormai Gattuso è il passato, frega poco, ma ci sono perlomeno sei mesi di discussioni quotidiane nel forum. Non neghiamo l'evidenza arrampicandosi sugli specchi.

Ripeto Gattuso è andato, non importa più, ma l'evidenza dei fatti dimostra che sono stare fatte valutazioni completamente cannate. Non un po' cannate, proprio totalmente visto che siamo passati da giocarci la CL all'ultima giornata a lottare per non retrocedere, con 100 milioni spesi nel mercato pure.

Se le valutazione le cannano i tifosi amen, rientra nella normalità dell'essere tifoso, il problema è che le hanno cannate i dirigenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un bel rigiramento di frittata.
> 
> Ormai Gattuso è il passato, frega poco, ma ci sono perlomeno sei mesi di discussioni quotidiane nel forum. Non neghiamo l'evidenza arrampicandosi sugli specchi.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati se boban e maldini non sanno che con musacchio e romagna non puoi alzare la difesa, che a maglie larghe rr e calabria si perdono, che biglia ormai è un rottame, che krunic e bennacer arrivano dalla provincia e bla bla bla.....
Hanno giocato una vita a calcio e certe cose le sanno.
I soldi possono anche mancare e lo posso capire e non capire , ciò che non capisco è come si potesse anche solo immaginare che dal ciclo gattuso si potesse passare a quello di giampaolo come se nulla fosse.
E' malafede o incapacità??
Ricordi quando in estate tu per primo mi aprivi gli occhi circa la questione suso perchè eri convinto che stessero facendo sul serio dipingendolo grande giocatore e trequartista ideale??
Io mi rifiutavo anche solo di crederlo.
Giampaolo forse grandi giocatori ne ha mai allenati e ne capisce poco di 'dimensione' e di livello ma boban e maldini perchè non gli hanno tolto di mano il giochino mettendogli a disposizione qualcosa di più concreto??
Ancora non ho capito chi è la mente dietro tutto ciò. 
Sono tutti e nessuno e questo va affatto bene.
Il ds uno deve essere.
Invece qua abbiamo chi vorrebbe fare il mercato ma non può, chi invoca ad avere pazienza, chi spinge per i giovani e boccia i campioni.
Caos totale a tutti i livelli.
Ma davvero sperano di vendere per poi fare mercato??? Ma chi li vuole i nostri???


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Tante scuse a gattuso adesso posso dire che faceva miracoli!!
> L ho criticato dandogli colpe che neanche merita e un grande allenatore Aime!! nn l'ho mai esaltato come merita!!
> Spero domani licenziano pioli ,che ha mio parere ha già fatto troppi danni!!
> squadra che dal anno scorso è peggiorata!!!
> ...



Ma sì dai continuiamo a dare scuse a ste mezze seghe di giocatori che adesso invocano il ritorno di Gattuso..


----------



## Ivan lancini (5 Novembre 2019)

Mi sembra di capire che nessuno vuole perdere la faccia giustamente, siamo tifosi ma sbagliamo anche noi, ed è dato di fatto che molti hanno paura ad ammettere che con Gattuso ovvero continuità del lavoro di 1 anno e mezzo saremmo ora al pari di atalanta continuo a dire che se Gattuso fosse rimasto ci sarebbe stato un altro mercato visto che lui voleva giocatori esperti che colpa ha Gattuso??
Piuttosto nn capisco cosa la società vuole fare, perché fino a ieri boban e maldini dicevano che ci volevano profili esperti,
Ieri è uscito che società nn ha detto no a profili esperti !!
I Giocatori che tutti i giorni escono dal mercato ,sono tutti giovani!!
Purtroppo nn ce una linea societaria chiara e definita, almeno per quanto leggiamo noi tifosi siamo le vittime, chi può fermare tutto questa confusione mediatica??
LA SOCIETA CON IDEE CHIARE UNANIMI, CIOE 2 PAROLE MA CHIARE ,PER SOCIETA E DIRIGENTI !!
ORA LEGGIAMO PARERI DIVERSI PER OGNI PERSONA CHE PARLA!!!
PER QUESTO LA SOCIETA DOVREBBE FERMARE TUTTE LE FAKE NEWS CHE OGNI TIFOSO LEGGE E PER FARLO DEVONO FARLO TUTTI E DECIDERE UNA CHIARA LINEA SOCIETARIA PER IL FUTURO!!!
PS:NN SO QUANTO PAGHEREI PERCHE UN GIORNALISTA IN GIRO PER IL MONDO FACCIA FARE UN INTERVISTA AL FIGLIO O AL PADRE SINGER PER PARLARE DI MILAN!!!!
Forza milan


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un bel rigiramento di frittata.
> 
> Ormai Gattuso è il passato, frega poco, ma ci sono perlomeno sei mesi di discussioni quotidiane nel forum. Non neghiamo l'evidenza arrampicandosi sugli specchi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2019)

sinceramente poi dire che siamo + scarsi mi logora il fegato nel leggerlo.. 
l'unico vero decente che abbiamo perso è Bakayoko 
invece Zapata ha fatto una delle stagioni migliori insieme ad Abate (cappellate anke con il Genoa cmq) 
e con la loro perdita abbiamo perso la velocità la dietro.. ok 

ma abbiamo allungato la rosa (a centrocampo eravamo ai minimi storici..cosa indecente nel Milan!)
abbiamo preso giocatori adatti almeno x fare un modulo base il 433(l'anno scorso invece Nha nessun modulo)
ma incredibilmente gli allenatori esperti hanno messo LO STESSO giocatori fuori ruolo (gravissimo errore) 

la verità è che questi giocatori non sanno difendere se ci sono degli spazi.. vanno in confusione 
siamo in superiorità numerica ma gli avversari rimangono lo stesso liberi di rendersi pericolosi !
e questa cosa seppur la sua mancanza di esperienza.. Rino l'ha detto chiaro e tondo + volte 
insieme alla sofferenza di mentalità.. lo sa anche lui che il Milan dovrebbe essere un traguardo 
infatti c'ha lasciati con aiutino.. ma almeno i suoi pro lasciateli

p.s. nessun allenatore si sognerebbe di prendersi il Milan 
nemmeno Gattuso con il suo amore x la maglia 
visto che si potrebbe aggiungere accusa di averci portato in serie B 
xkè i tifosi sono così.. irrazionali


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ti aiuto. Ho scritto che mi sono divertito a vedere la partita con la Lazio, non tutte le partite. Ho anche scritto che *quasi* preferisco far schifo giocando come con la Lazio che rivedere il calcio di Gattuso. Era una provocazione, perché per me il calcio è divertimento, se devo innervosirmi anche quando vinciamo è un problema. Per il resto hai montato un discorso di 20 righe che niente hanno a che fare con il mio pensiero



hai ragione in pieno, bisogna aver la memoria molto corta per aver dimenticato il punto più basso del milan che è quello di gattuso. subire col sassuolo (in 10) a san siro o perdere col benevento, tutte le partite era uno strazio. abbiamo fatto una barca di punti per culo. 
poi tantoè sempre la solita storia. qualcuno pensa che quest'anno con gattuso avremmo fatto gli stessi punti o forse qualcuno in più. ma questa è pazzia. quel ciarlatano ha distrutto quel poco di buono che c'era insieme a quegli asini che han fatto il mercato quest'estate


----------



## Ivan lancini (6 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione in pieno, bisogna aver la memoria molto corta per aver dimenticato il punto più basso del milan che è quello di gattuso. subire col sassuolo (in 10) a san siro o perdere col benevento, tutte le partite era uno strazio. abbiamo fatto una barca di punti per culo.
> poi tantoè sempre la solita storia. qualcuno pensa che quest'anno con gattuso avremmo fatto gli stessi punti o forse qualcuno in più. ma questa è pazzia. quel ciarlatano ha distrutto quel poco di buono che c'era insieme a quegli asini che han fatto il mercato quest'estate



Stai parlando male di Gattuso e un tuo pensiero lo rispetto, ma chi ha gli occhi aperti vede altro e Gattuso è altro....
Guardo i numeri ,guardo la rosa ,guardo gli infortuni ,guardo la classifica e sinceramente mi viene da pensare che forse il progetto doveva continuare con Gattuso!!
Poi pioli sta dando entusiasmo ,vedo giocatori più liberi ma il risvolto della medaglia stiamo perdendo troppo,bisogna trovare una via di mezzo!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Stai parlando male di Gattuso e un tuo pensiero lo rispetto, ma chi ha gli occhi aperti vede altro e Gattuso è altro....
> Guardo i numeri ,guardo la rosa ,guardo gli infortuni ,guardo la classifica e sinceramente mi viene da pensare che forse il progetto doveva continuare con Gattuso!!
> Poi pioli sta dando entusiasmo ,vedo giocatori più liberi ma il risvolto della medaglia stiamo perdendo troppo,bisogna trovare una via di mezzo!!!



Il problema non era gattuso, non era giampaolo e non è oggi pioli : il problema è di chi in dirigenza non ha ancora una visone chiara della rosa e del valore dei singoli.
Il milan con gattuso giocava da cani ma in termine di risultati era efficace, se un dirigente pensa che quella rosa avrebbe potuto giocare il calcio di giampaolo..... beh meglio se cambia mestiere.
Senza offesa per nessuno.
Ne ho viste tante nel calcio ma esser fermamente convinti che suso possa giocare trequartista di un 4-3-1-2 le batte tutte, come è da folli credere di poter difendere alti con musacchio e romagnoli.
Quello che è successo dopo è solo l'inevitabile conseguenza.
Prendendo pioli e giocando come stiamo provando a fare dimostriamo ancora di averci capito nulla.
Se davvero il milan avesse voluto giocare un certo calcio dopo aver preso giampaolo avrebbe dovuto prendere quei 3-4 giocatori adatti a fare quel calcio.
Altrimenti, non potendo fare mercato per i motivi più disperati e disparati, non prendi giampaolo ma prendi uno che come gattuso gioca calcio 'pane e salame'.
Giampaolo stava provando a costruire la casa dal basso, donando solidità difensiva, ma era ben lontano ancora da avere una squadra efficace in zona gol, pioli si sta preoccupando essenzialmente di migliorare la fase offensiva ma becchiamo due gol a partita sistematicamente.
Ne usciremo mai.


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema non era gattuso, non era giampaolo e non è oggi pioli : il problema è di chi in dirigenza non ha ancora una visone chiara della rosa e del valore dei singoli.
> Il milan con gattuso giocava da cani ma in termine di risultati era efficace, se un dirigente pensa che quella rosa avrebbe potuto giocare il calcio di giampaolo..... beh meglio se cambia mestiere.
> Senza offesa per nessuno.
> Ne ho viste tante nel calcio ma esser fermamente convinti che suso possa giocare trequartista di un 4-3-1-2 le batte tutte, come è da folli credere di poter difendere alti con musacchio e romagnoli.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te sulle valutazioni errate, 
in parte però.
Detto questo, 
il Milan deve crearsi un percorso, e non era quello di un calcio catenacciaro.
Con questa rosa deve provare a giocare a calcio, e piano piano cambiare chi non va bene, 
se ogni anno cambiamo mister e dirigenza, non andremo da nessuna parte.

Io non posso pensare che questa rosa possa giocare solo chiusa nella propria trequarti, 
con TUTTE le squadre del campionato.
Impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sulle valutazioni errate,
> in parte però.
> Detto questo,
> il Milan deve crearsi un percorso, e non era quello di un calcio catenacciaro.
> ...



Ci sono limiti pazzeschi che sono stati sottovalutati.
Limiti tecnici, fisici, caratteriali,agonistici, di esperienza.
Quelli di esperienza li ho messi per ultimi ma non sono da considerare tali.
Il milan potrebbe sicuramente giocare meglio ma quando finisci in un limbo come siamo finiti noi la palla scotta in campo e tutto risulta difficile.
Non dico che il milan debba giocare male ma alla fine il calcio che si può praticare dipende dagli elementi che si hanno a disposizione e noi, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo messi cosi :
-non possiamo alzare la difesa troppo perchè musacchio e romagna a campo aperto soffrono;
-non possiamo palleggiare in modo tecnico ad alta velocità perchè nel ruolo di mezz'ala abbiamo kessie e non 
de bruyne e pure gli altri hanno limiti;
-non possiamo giocare a campo aperto e maglie larghe perchè perdiamo i duelli individuali;
-non possiamo difendere larghi perchè i nostri terzini soffrono le marcature;
-i nostri leaders tecnici, chi per un motivo chi per un altro,sono inadeguati fisicamente e metterli in campo tutti assieme vuol dire giocare con due in meno. Mi riferisco ai vari suso, calha, biglia , paquetà che sembrano giocatori di altri tempi.

Insomma, con questi elementi e questi limiti ogni idea ambiziosa di calcio muore sul nascere.
Comunque se siamo onesti con noi stessi, guardiamo in faccia la realtà e la finiamo di vendere fumo ne possiamo uscire.
Servono 4 giocatori, 4 titolari, campioni o comunque giocatori fatti.


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono limiti pazzeschi che sono stati sottovalutati.
> Limiti tecnici, fisici, caratteriali,agonistici, di esperienza.
> Quelli di esperienza li ho messi per ultimi ma non sono da considerare tali.
> Il milan potrebbe sicuramente giocare meglio ma quando finisci in un limbo come siamo finiti noi la palla scotta in campo e tutto risulta difficile.
> ...




Si si che servano giocatori ok, 
però se non fai un calcio propositivo, rovini quei pochi che messi in un contesto di calcio offensivo, 
potrebbero dare di più. 
Ad esempio Paqueta, Chalanoglu, Theo Hernandez, Leao...

Quest'anno è buttato, ma io me lo aspettavo sin da agosto, 
però preferisco così, che proporre un calcio difensivo e rovinare quei pochi potenzialmente buoni che abbiamo...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Si si che servano giocatori ok,
> però se non fai un calcio propositivo, rovini quei pochi che messi in un contesto di calcio offensivo,
> potrebbero dare di più.
> Ad esempio Paqueta, Chalanoglu, Theo Hernandez, Leao...
> ...



Per me non esiste fase offensiva senza fase difensiva, l'equilibrio di una squadra nelle due fasi è sempre sottile e penso che una squadra vada comunque costruita dal basso perchè non è possibile fare 3 gol ogni volta per vincere una partita.
La squadra forte sa vincere anche per 1-0.
Gattuso aveva creato una squadra solida dietro ma non è riuscito ad allestire poi una fase offensiva di livello.
Inviterei anche ad ammirare il lavoro che sta facendo Ranieri alla samp, per ora è concentrato a sistemare la difesa e infatti la samp segna poco e sta concedendo poco.
Centrando i risultati salirà anche l'autostima del gruppo, migliorerà il gioco e arriveranno i gol.
Ne sono certo.
Al milan dovremmo seguire un percorso simile :
-costruire una difesa granitica e concedere poco,
-affidarci inizialmente davanti alle giocate dei singoli;
-migliorare via via il gioco.

Non ho mai visto una squadra beccare due gol a partita e giocare serena.
La tenuta difensiva viene prima di tutto.
La fase offensiva non è altro che il parametro che ti dice a quale altezza puoi attaccare.
E noi oggi, ahinoi, non possiamo permetterci di attaccare alti.
Lasciando la difesa sguarnita prenderemo altri gol, altre mazzate e l'autostima del gruppo scenderà ulteriormente.
Giampaolo stava facendo fatica a trovare un equilibrio di squadra giocando prettamente badando alla difesa e lavorando sostanzialmente sulla linea difensiva, pioli la difesa l'ha scoperta ma stiamo beccando due gol a partita.
Non ci siamo affatto.
Non è cosa nostra farne tre a partita per vincere.
Il problema del milan non è tanto davanti quanto dietro. 
La forza della difesa stabilisce quanto ti puoi alzare e quanto puoi attaccare e purtroppo la nostra difesa è uno scempio.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2019)

Non ho letto tutti i commenti, però vedo che dall'altra parte si fanno 12 pagine in cui ci si chiede se Conte è un grande allenatore. Qua 12 pagine in cui si discute del rimpianto di Gattuso.

Io non chiedo scusa a nessun Gattuso. Io se devo proprio chiedere scusa a qualcuno, quello è il signor Allegri che ho odiato ed insultato 6 anni fa, non mi sarei mai mai mai immaginato che 6 anni dopo ci saremo trovati in queste situazioni. E' stato il miglior allenatore che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 10 anni, capace di arrivare terzo con una rosa completamente ammazzata in un mese di mercato. Un allenatore che con noi è stato pure sfortunatissimo con un gol di un metro dentro la porta non dato... con un rigore dato al Barcellona a calcio fermo da angolo. Con i se i ma non si va da nessuna parte, ma vincevamo quella partita con la Juve o finivamo il primo tempo 1-1 a Barcellona, la storia sarebbe stata altra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2019)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Stai parlando male di Gattuso e un tuo pensiero lo rispetto, ma chi ha gli occhi aperti vede altro e Gattuso è altro....
> Guardo i numeri ,guardo la rosa ,guardo gli infortuni ,guardo la classifica e sinceramente mi viene da pensare che forse il progetto doveva continuare con Gattuso!!
> Poi pioli sta dando entusiasmo ,vedo giocatori più liberi ma il risvolto della medaglia stiamo perdendo troppo,bisogna trovare una via di mezzo!!!



bisogna trovare un allenatore decente, altro che. l'allenatore non è solo difensivista o arrembante, è tutto un insieme di cose che questi 2 non sono


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un bel rigiramento di frittata.
> 
> Ormai Gattuso è il passato, frega poco, ma ci sono perlomeno sei mesi di discussioni quotidiane nel forum. Non neghiamo l'evidenza arrampicandosi sugli specchi.
> 
> ...



Ti sbagli. Fatti un giro sul topic di giammpaolo e vedrai cosa scrissi. La verità è che ancora oggi non abbiamo preso un allenatore dii livello. Solo mediocri o scommesse o tappabuchi.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (7 Novembre 2019)

gattuso milanista vero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Novembre 2019)

Comunque la storia dell' allenatore di livello/vero allenatore è un'altra grande leggenda metropolitana.

Pioli è un vero allenatore, Giampaolo era un vero allenatore (e difatti l'anno scorso era il guru "i cui schemi vengono studiati in tutto il Mondo", e Gattuso era un vero allenatore.

*E' evidente che voi per vero allenatore intendiate i vari Conte, Spalletti, Klopp, Mourinho, Guardiola e Sarri. Ebbene, questo discorso non ha senso.* Perché:

1) Quelli non sono "veri allentori", sono gli allenatori migliori sulla piazza. Non ha senso dire che solo loro sono "veri allenatori": secondo il vostro il ragionamento, in Europa ci sono oltre 100 squadre professionistiche, e di queste solo 10 hanno un "vero allenatore", mentre le altre vengono allenate da degli incompetenti. Non ha senso. E' come dire che solo Messi, C.Ronaldo, Mbappe, Lewandoski e Neymar sono dei "veri giocatori", mentre gli altri sono dei dopolavoristi. Vi sembra un ragionamento logico? Ma davvero per voi il 99% delle persone che siedono sulla panchina delle squadre sono degli impostori?

2) I "veri allenatori" hanno ripetutamente schifato la panchina del Milan: Ancelotti si è inventato la panzana del formicolio alla mano, Conte la storia della causa contro il Chelsea, e Spalletti (che a dire il vero non è nemmeno un allenatore top) la storiella della buonuscita. Ripeto, sono allenatori di un'altra categoria, dire "Il Milan l'anno scorso con Klopp sarebbe arrivato quarto" non ha senso, è come dire che il Verona potrebbe salvarsi, se solo avesse Mourinho in panchina, e che Borini farebbe 20 goal a stagione, se avesse dei veri giocatori -ossia De Bruyne e Suarez- come compagni di reparto. 
Non è un argomento, è fantascienza.


Io ricordo che l'anno scorso, tutti, ma proprio tutti, dicevano: *"BASTA UN ALLENATORE COL PATENTINO"*. Non si parlava di Klopp, Guardiola, Sacchi, Conte e via discorrendo. Un allenatore col patentino. Si diceva "va bene anche Donadoni". "Guardate come gioca il Sassuolo, De Zerbi>>>Gattuso", "Giampaolo maestro, non ci ha fatto toccare la palla".


Ecco, gli allenatori col patentino li abbiamo ingaggiati, e abbiamo fatto pena.


----------



## nybreath (7 Novembre 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ecco, gli allenatori col patentino li abbiamo ingaggiati, e abbiamo fatto pena.



Purtroppo la storia è sempre la stessa, in Italia la colpa è sempre degli allenatori, oppure il modulo, etcetc...
Lasciando perdere che è sempre un insieme di cose, se non si riesce a capire che l'allenatore che sia guardiola, gattuso o pioli, può poco quando i giocatori non mettono 3 passaggi in fila, sbagliano davanti la porta o passano la palla agli attaccanti avversari e si continua a dire ci voleva quello o quello prima era meglio, stiamo messi male.
Messi male perchè si crede che se viene guardiola fa giocare questi giocatori da CL, cosa che non succederebbe mai. Qua si fa una colpa agli allenatori per non essere in grado di far giocare da 8 giocatori che sono da 6, e non ha senso.
Magari Pioli ti fa giocare da sei 10 giocatori su 20, gattuso forse ne faceva giocare 12 su 20, ma questo è il problema? Il problema è che per vincere ci voglioni i giocatori che fanno la differenza, e noi ne abbiamo zero assoluto.


----------



## Goro (7 Novembre 2019)

Gattuso non è e non sarà un grande allenatore, con lui non abbiamo ottenuti nè risultati ragguardevoli nè qualunque cosa che ci facesse invertire anche in maniera minima il trend... cavolo, nessuno della squadra si è rivalutato! In tutte le partite "decisive" abbiamo fatto pena; i ragazzi, nonostante lo invochino, si sono comunque squagliati contro Parma e compagnia la stagione scorsa!

Se quelle pecore nello spogliatoio lo rivogliono è solo per gli elogi immeritati che si sono presi grazie agli amici della stampa e perchè Gattuso li accompagnava in sede tipo Suso quando chiedevano il rinnovo.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> *Gattuso non è e non sarà un grande allenatore, con lui non abbiamo ottenuti nè risultati ragguardevoli nè qualunque cosa che ci facesse invertire anche in maniera minima il trend... cavolo, nessuno della squadra si è rivalutato! In tutte le partite "decisive" abbiamo fatto pena; i ragazzi, nonostante lo invochino, si sono comunque squagliati contro Parma e compagnia la stagione scorsa!*
> 
> Se quelle pecore nello spogliatoio lo rivogliono è solo per gli elogi immeritati che si sono presi grazie agli amici della stampa e perchè Gattuso li accompagnava in sede tipo Suso quando chiedevano il rinnovo.



Ti giuro che fino all'ultimo ho creduto che il tuo messaggio fosse ironico. 
Cioè, ma come stiamo messi? Gattuso non ha raggiunto risultati? Cris.to! Fino all'ultimo minuto del campionato scorso hai sperato di poter andare in Champions con una squadra disastrata e ora siamo al limite della zona retrocessione! Ma cosa cavolo doveva fare questo? Vincere il campionato? 
Non ha rivalutato giocatori.. Dimmene uno, solo uno, che quest'anno o negli anni precedenti ha reso di più rispetto all'anno scorso. Persino gli (schifati da tutti) Abate e Zapata hanno reso sopra le aspettative... Ma veramente nemmeno ora che siamo nella melma più completa ci si rende conto di quanto è stato fatto l'anno scorso? Possibile che si tira fuori sempre il +7 sull'Atalanta e le partite non vinte per denigrare il lavoro? Come ci siamo arrivati allora ad un punto dal terzo posto.. Senza vincere partite? 
Boh, è davvero contro ogni logica.


----------



## sacchino (7 Novembre 2019)

Non so che dire, leggo pareri contrastanti ma di una cosa sono sicuro che a me Gattuso piaceva e piacerà sempre è milanista fino al midollo e a me questo basta e avanza, di sicuro non è un top, ma essendo lui un ragazzo intelligente avrebbe fatto tesoro degli errori ci voleva pazienza e piedi per terra nel capire che forse ste giocatori non sono dei fenomeni.


----------



## Didaco (7 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me non esiste fase offensiva senza fase difensiva, l'equilibrio di una squadra nelle due fasi è sempre sottile e penso che una squadra vada comunque costruita dal basso perchè non è possibile fare 3 gol ogni volta per vincere una partita.
> La squadra forte sa vincere anche per 1-0.
> Gattuso aveva creato una squadra solida dietro ma non è riuscito ad allestire poi una fase offensiva di livello.
> Inviterei anche ad ammirare il lavoro che sta facendo Ranieri alla samp, per ora è concentrato a sistemare la difesa e infatti la samp segna poco e sta concedendo poco.
> ...



Assolutamente daccordo. Pioli se ne fotte così tanto della fase difensiva che ci permettiamo di giocare con la difesa a due e mezzo.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Novembre 2019)

Ma ancora aperto questo thread delirante?


----------



## Goro (7 Novembre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che fino all'ultimo ho creduto che il tuo messaggio fosse ironico.
> Cioè, ma come stiamo messi? Gattuso non ha raggiunto risultati? Cris.to! Fino all'ultimo minuto del campionato scorso hai sperato di poter andare in Champions con una squadra disastrata e ora siamo al limite della zona retrocessione! Ma cosa cavolo doveva fare questo? Vincere il campionato?
> Non ha rivalutato giocatori.. Dimmene uno, solo uno, che quest'anno o negli anni precedenti ha reso di più rispetto all'anno scorso. Persino gli (schifati da tutti) Abate e Zapata hanno reso sopra le aspettative... Ma veramente nemmeno ora che siamo nella melma più completa ci si rende conto di quanto è stato fatto l'anno scorso? Possibile che si tira fuori sempre il +7 sull'Atalanta e le partite non vinte per denigrare il lavoro? Come ci siamo arrivati allora ad un punto dal terzo posto.. Senza vincere partite?
> Boh, è davvero contro ogni logica.



La magica ricetta di abbassare la squadra all'area di rigore per arrivare a finire diverse partite con 0 tiri in porta. Secondo me Gattuso non avrebbe mai potuto replicare i risultati dell'anno scorso per la mancanza di Bakayoko e perchè le diverse partite vinte per il rotto della cuffia sulla lunga distanza non credo portino risultati. A livello mentale ha creato un buono spirito ed un buon gruppo okay, ma poi i ragazzi lo hanno puntualmente tradito nei momenti clou quindi ciò ha funzionato fino ad un certo punto. Ha rivalutato i difensori perchè non avevano la possibilità di fare danni (ma in ogni caso nessuno ha fruttato nulla) e Bakayoko solo dopo che Biglia si è spaccato per l'ennesima volta. Si è trovato Higuain e per avere palloni l'argentino doveva arrivare quasi dentro la propria area.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> La magica ricetta di abbassare la squadra all'area di rigore per arrivare a finire diverse partite con 0 tiri in porta. Secondo me Gattuso non avrebbe mai potuto replicare i risultati dell'anno scorso per la mancanza di Bakayoko e perchè le diverse partite vinte per il rotto della cuffia sulla lunga distanza non credo portino risultati. A livello mentale ha creato un buono spirito ed un buon gruppo okay, ma poi i ragazzi lo hanno puntualmente tradito nei momenti clou quindi ciò ha funzionato fino ad un certo punto. Ha rivalutato i difensori perchè non avevano la possibilità di fare danni (ma in ogni caso nessuno ha fruttato nulla) e Bakayoko solo dopo che Biglia si è spaccato per l'ennesima volta. Si è trovato Higuain e per avere palloni l'argentino doveva arrivare quasi dentro la propria area.



Invece la ricetta per giocare e vincere con la difesa alta, con questa squadra, tu ce l'hai? Gli allenatori successivi l'hanno trovata? 
Partite vinte per il rotto della cuffia.. Ovviamente non si menzionano le partite invece pareggiate/perse per il rotto della cuffia.
Poi dimenticavo.. Diego Armando Bakayoko. È vero, d'altra parte sono anni che Bakayoko fa vincere Champions a grappoli alle sue squadre. È per questo che il Chelsea di Conte l'aveva scaricato senza troppi pensieri e ora gioca nel Monaco 15° in Ligue 1.
Bakayoko, quello che arrivava in ritardo agli allenamenti, che ha fatto danni sui social, che ha mandato a ****** l'allenatore perché faceva storie per entrare in campo.
Comunque contenti voi, io non sono l'avvocato di Gattuso, a me fa schifo vedere il Milan a 2 punti dalla serie B, evidentemente a voi piace di più così.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> La magica ricetta di abbassare la squadra all'area di rigore per arrivare a finire diverse partite con 0 tiri in porta. *Secondo me Gattuso non avrebbe mai potuto replicare i risultati dell'anno scorso per la mancanza di Bakayoko* e perchè le diverse partite vinte per il rotto della cuffia sulla lunga distanza non credo portino risultati. A livello mentale ha creato un buono spirito ed un buon gruppo okay, ma poi i ragazzi lo hanno puntualmente tradito nei momenti clou quindi ciò ha funzionato fino ad un certo punto. Ha rivalutato i difensori perchè non avevano la possibilità di fare danni (ma in ogni caso nessuno ha fruttato nulla) e Bakayoko solo dopo che Biglia si è spaccato per l'ennesima volta. Si è trovato Higuain e per avere palloni l'argentino doveva arrivare quasi dentro la propria area.



Ah, altra cosa che magari dimentichi. L'anno precedente, senza Bakayoko, nel girone di ritorno il Milan ha fatto 39 punti.


----------



## Ivan lancini (18 Giugno 2020)

Probabilmente adesso il mio messaggio vale molto di più,Gattuso è un grande e lo diventerà ancora di piu,bravo ringhio te la sei meritata!!


----------



## Gekyn (18 Giugno 2020)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Probabilmente adesso il mio messaggio vale molto di più,Gattuso è un grande e lo diventerà ancora di piu,bravo ringhio te la sei meritata!!



Che se la sia meritata non c'è dubbio, ma ha pareggiato due partite, non è che ha fatto chissà che cosa, da qui ad essere un grande allenatore ce ne passa.


----------



## Mika (18 Giugno 2020)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Probabilmente adesso il mio messaggio vale molto di più,Gattuso è un grande e lo diventerà ancora di piu,bravo ringhio te la sei meritata!!



Spero per lui che possa vincere ancora tanto, se lo merita per la persona che è, non sono uno di quelli che lo criticava anzi l'ho sempre difeso quando leggevo qui chiamarlo "Rattuso" e altri nomignoli terrificanti per una bandiera che ha rischiato anche di perdere la vista per una pallonata con la nostra maglia. Ma non cambio idea, a me il suo gioco non piace. Non devo chiedere scusa perché l'ho difeso quando c'era da difenderlo e criticarlo quando c'era da criticarlo. Ma ripeto, spero che vinca tanto, magari un giorno lo rivedremo sulla nostra panchina come fu per Capello che inizio come sostituto dell'esonerato Liedholm e poi tornato qualche anno dopo. Magari avrà più esperienza e avrà cambiato stile di gioco o meglio meno ultradifensivo. E' anche vero che è stato l'unico a farci annusare la qualificazione in CL dopo tanti anni di decimi posti. (tranne il primo anno di Montella)

Vorrei comunque ricordare che con lui nell'ultima EL fatta siamo usciti nei gironi in un girone ridicolo, roba che nemmeno Montella fece.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Giugno 2020)

Di sicuro il miglior allenatore avuto dal post allegri.
Messo in croce perché non faceva giocare bene una squadra da settimo posto e perché non faceva fare gol a un signor nessuno come piatek.

Mandato via poi per essere sostituito da Giampaolo. Rendiamocene conto.


----------



## Mika (18 Giugno 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Di sicuro il miglior allenatore avuto dal post allegri.
> Messo in croce perché non faceva giocare bene una squadra da settimo posto e perché non faceva fare gol a un signor nessuno come piatek.
> 
> Mandato via poi per essere sostituito da Giampaolo. Rendiamocene conto.



Mandato via da Leonardo che ha convinto Maldini di avvallare la decisione di allontanarlo e poi Leonardo se ne è andato via.

Comunque Piatek con lui qualche gol e nemmeno poco li ha fatti nella nostra mezza stagione. Poi verso la fine stagione ha perso la fortuna.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2020)

Sono contento per lui, ma come allenatore del Milan non lo rimpiango. Di sicuro ha raggiunto il miglior piazzamento in campionato negli ultimi 10 anni (un quinto posto eh, niente di che) ma ha fatto errori di gestione grossolani.
Ha tenuto un ritmo Champions imbarazzante a seguito di un derby perso, e se siamo rimasti in corsa è solo perché anche le altre andavano piano (tre squadre finite sotto i 70 punti dalla terza alla quinta posizione) con l'Inter che per poco si suicidava.
Ma soprattutto la gestione degli attaccanti. È stato il primo ad annientare Higuain dopo anni di caterve di gol (è arrivato ad agosto 2018, non guardatelo con gli occhi di oggi), e piatek pur in una stagione in cui la metteva dentro ad ogni occasione.
Gioco offensivo di una lentezza esasperante, tra i peggiori in serie A. Andate a rivedervi partite come Milan-Frosinone o Milan-Empoli, partite vinte praticamente con gli unici tiri in porta fatti nelle intere partite, sono la sintesi perfetta di quello che era il Milan di Gattuso.
Un Milan che se gestito meglio alla Champions ci arrivava con largo anticipo, senza crollare a marzo


----------

